# Tivo Summer Sale 2019 is ON! Just transferred my Series 3 to a new Bolt Vox



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

So earlier this month I discovered my series 3 no longer gets local HD channels because FiOS switched them to MPEG4. So i called Tivo to ask if there was anything they could do and the associate said they would be running a summer sale starting the 22 of July and I could transfer the S3 lifetime for one time $99 fee...It's a limited time/inventory sale so if you have been holding out on your Series 3 or Tivo HD upgrade now...

Got me 
I am finally going 4K.

EDIT Link added
LINK: TiVo Summer Sale


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Kinda cool of the TiVo rep to let you know about an upcoming sale.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sender_name said:


> a summer sale starting the 22 of July


Still no public sign of the sale.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Still no public sign of the sale.


They're waiting for the Mini WiFi adapter to be finished.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> They're waiting for the Mini WiFi adapter to be finished.


On the phone when I was adding a mini she was VERY emphatic about clarifying that i need a wired connection for the mini...I giggled and said "I know, I have Ethernet"


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

LINK: TiVo Summer Sale


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

The $99 lifetime transfer deal is active/official. If you are interested check the "buy/sell" forum (not the ebay forum), I have 4 S2s that qualify available in the Chicago area. I have enough Tivos............


----------



## leepoffaith (Apr 21, 2014)

TiVo Roamios aren’t listed in the fine print. Anyone know if they are included?


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

I got this email:

Save $450! Enjoy our Summer Breeze Sale of a Lifetime

AN EXCLUSIVE OFFER THAT MAKES UPGRADING A BREEZE.
TiVo Summer Breeze (link TiVo)

For a limited time only, replace Lifetime Service on your current qualifying TiVo DVR with a new All-in-service plan for just $99 when you purchase a new TiVo BOLT VOX. *A savings of $450!**
Must use TSN as promo code.
Offer ends July 31, 2019 or while supplies last.

whole new way to watch, for a whole lot less.
Back by popular demand, the easiest way to turn the service you have into the experience you want. Make the switch and enjoy all the newest, time-saving features TiVo BOLT VOX® has to offer, like:
*Voice Control* - Say what you're looking for and let TiVo find it
*Smart Home Compatibility* - Connect with your favorite smart speaker for a hands-free remote
*QuickView™* - Access all your shows with at-a-glance ease
Offer ends soon so act fast. Upgrading is easy:
• Choose the qualifying DVR you'd like to replace
• Use that DVR's TSN as your promo code at checkout
*Must use TSN as promo code. *
Offer ends July 31, 2019 or while supplies last.

* TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time without notice. Offer ends July 31, 2019, or while supplies last. This is a limited time offer only available as part of this advertised promotion and all terms and conditions for the promotion apply. *Qualifying Customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL and TiVo Premiere series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service who have connected to a TiVo service between July 22, 2018 and July 22, 2019. Your current box will be deactivated by August 20, 2019. *


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Not once but twice, the ad states your box will be shut down on July 2018. August 20 or July 30. I guess if the year is wrong the day and month dont matter.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> LINK: TiVo Summer Sale


"Offer ends July 30, 2018."

Oops.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> Not once but twice, the ad states your box will be shut down on July 2018. August 20 or July 30. I guess if the year is wrong the day and month dont matter.


Offer include free time machine.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

leepoffaith said:


> TiVo Roamios aren't listed in the fine print. Anyone know if they are included?


I don't think so though if you talk to CS they might make an exception. Seeing as lifetime Roamios still have a good amount of value, myself I would only trade in an S2 or S3 (maybe a two tuner basic Premiere)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> LINK: TiVo Summer Sale


Seeking clarification... clicking the 500GB and 1TB options bounces the DVR description between "TiVo BOLT 500GB" and "TiVo BOLT VOX 1TB."

Is the omission of "VOX" from the 500GB description a clerical error, or is the 500GB model truly VOX-less?

edit: Answered ... adding the 500GB box to my shopping cart lists it as a VOX unit, "TiVo BOLT VOX 500GB."


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVo_Ted said:


> LINK: TiVo Summer Sale


@sender_name ... it might be worthwhile editing your OP to include this link provided by Ted.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> Not once but twice, the ad states your box will be shut down on July 2018. August 20 or July 30. I guess if the year is wrong the day and month dont matter.


I was told on the phone to expect my S3 to be deactivated 8/22 and the new Bolt would be active as soon as I connect.


TiVo_Ted said:


> LINK: TiVo Summer Sale


Bingo!



krkaufman said:


> @sender_name ... it might be worthwhile editing your OP to include this link provided by Ted.


 Doing that as you type


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

I noticed in the link that when you click on "tech specs" & scroll down to where it says "Adding TIVO Mini Vox", it states that it has Component & Composite video outputs...obviously that's NOT correct - right???


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

dishrich said:


> I noticed in the link that when you click on "tech specs" & scroll down to where it says "Adding TIVO Mini Vox", it states that it has Component & Composite video outputs...obviously that's NOT correct - right???


or even more hilarious it's some downscaling SD 4:3 mini...SURPRISE!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dishrich said:


> I noticed in the link that when you click on "tech specs" & scroll down to where it says "Adding TIVO Mini Vox", it states that it has Component & Composite video outputs...obviously that's NOT correct - right???


Don't be so picky. That Mini pictured is an A93 Mini, so the outputs are correct.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

- I'm ALWAYS picky when it comes down to certain specs...that while they might NOT be important to YOU...MIGHT be important to others! I actually brought a couple extra non-VOX mini's, SPECIFICALLY for keeping the analog compatibility. So that's why I gave this a double-take when I read the specs.
- How would some people know which WAS correct - the (not important to you) specs, or the friggen picture - BOTH of which were supplied by Tivo???

But thanks anyway for giving a provider a pass on getting some even basic specs correct...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Don't be so picky. That Mini pictured is an A93 Mini, so the outputs are correct.


The back panel *is* the Mini VOX, so just the text description above the pic is off. The ordered list to the right of the pic is correct.






​


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> The back panel *is* the Mini VOX


OH you're being TOO picky - model#'s aren't important...potato, potato...


----------



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

Debating about doing this or not...
I have 4 Premiers with lifetime on them, one for each room. Not sure what to do.
- Swap for a 6 tuner and get a bunch of mini's
- Swap all 4 and get a bunch of mini's, and sell off 3 of them with All-In
- or swap all 4 and dont get mini's, and sell all 4 with All-In and just invest in an HDHomeRun 6 tuner when its out later this year...

decisions decisions


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The sale page is just a mess.

Built-in MoCA networking 2.1 (How about 2.0?)

Simultaneous recordings up to 6 (Is either offered model a 6-tuner?)​
edit: Reviewing current prices/options on TiVo.com, it appears that the 1TB model is the cable-only 6-tuner model; and the 500GB model is 4-tuner cable or OTA. sigh...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> The back panel *is* the Mini VOX, so just the text description above the pic is off. The ordered list to the right of the pic is correct.


I was trying to be funny. That seldom works on the internet. Anyhow, the picture is a little off too: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p, * 4K Ultra HD*


----------



## 304573 (Dec 12, 2015)

Any ideas on why the Bolt OTA isn't included in this offer? I realize the savings are less for the OTA all-in plan, but why not include it in the promo?


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

MrModerate said:


> Any ideas on why the Bolt OTA isn't included in this offer? I realize the savings are less for the OTA all-in plan, but why not include it in the promo?


The 500GB is the mixed 4 tuner OTA/Cable Bolt Vox. So if you buy that one you can use it for JUST OTA...if you're looking for a deal. I'm guessing this deal is based on inventory...These 2 versions must be the ones they have the most of to move?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

sender_name said:


> The 500GB is the mixed 4 tuner OTA/Cable Bolt Vox. So if you buy that one you can use it for JUST OTA...if you're looking for a deal. I'm guessing this deal is based on inventory...These 2 versions must be the ones they have the most of to move?


And a further advantage: the Bolt VOX can be sidegraded from TE4 to TE3--the Bolt OTA _cannot _be reverted back to TE3.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

leepoffaith said:


> TiVo Roamios aren't listed in the fine print. Anyone know if they are included?


Seemingly, no, as they aren't listed (similar to prior offers like this). TiVo seems to use these offers to migrate users away from the older boxes--that doesn't include the Roamio boxes.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Do note the date information in the fine print:


> Qualifying customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL and TiVo Premiere series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service who have connected to a TiVo service *between July 22, 2018 and July 22, 2019*.


If "between" is meant inclusively, _that gives users of dormant boxes in basements, attics, and closets the chance *to connect up yet today (July 22) *and still get the advantage of the offer_.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> Do note the date information in the fine print:
> 
> If "between" is meant inclusively, _that gives users of dormant boxes in basements, attics, and closets the chance *to connect up yet today (July 22) *and still get the advantage of the offer_.


Actually after I had placed the order I did connect the device I used and it was July 11 2018, connected and all is well. I received shipping notice w/tracking 30 minutes ago. I've no idea why I actually did this but I thought a 6 tuner Bolt w/1TB a much easier sell than a 2 tuner premiere - maybe a 3TB Roamio an easy sell and the Bolt a keeper.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> Do note the date information in the fine print:
> 
> If "between" is meant inclusively, _that gives users of dormant boxes in basements, attics, and closets the chance *to connect up yet today (July 22) *and still get the advantage of the offer_.


That is really nice, hopefully those with "dormant" boxes see the sale today, non issue for me as I connect mine every few months. This is a nice deal, they probably want to clear out Vox since they are coming out with the Edge. Am not sure if I want to use my S2s to buy Voxes (or sell to someone who actually NEEDS a Vox) or wait until next year, maybe same deal on an Edge?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> I was trying to be funny. That seldom works on the internet.


Eh, I did chuckle on your highlighting the pic on the main page as being a v2 Mini.



> Anyhow, the picture is a little off too: 480i, 480p,  720p, 1080i, 1080p, * 4K Ultra HD*


Good catch. The "cable coax" input is also in error, at least the "cable" portion.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Can you still downgrade a VOX to TE3?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MrModerate said:


> Any ideas on why the Bolt OTA isn't included in this offer? I realize the savings are less for the OTA all-in plan, but why not include it in the promo?


My guess would be the lower retail pricing for All-In for a BOLT OTA.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Can you still downgrade a VOX to TE3?


Everything but a Bolt VOX *OTA* (that single, specific model).


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Just trying to make sure we agree these are the models:

TiVo BOLT VOX 500 GB
TCD849500V
Can support Digital Cable or Antenna
4 Tuner


TiVo BOLT VOX for Cable 1 TB
TCD849300V1
Can ONLY support Digital Cable
6 Tuner

And the second one is _*not*_:

TiVo BOLT VOX 1TB
TCD849000V
Can support Digital Cable or Antenna
4 Tuner


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

babsonnexus said:


> Just trying to make sure we agree these are the models:
> 
> TiVo BOLT VOX 500 GB
> TCD849500V
> ...


Winner!

TiVo needs to give this guy one for free for figuring out the their secret code!


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

elitef said:


> Debating about doing this or not...
> I have 4 Premiers with lifetime on them, one for each room. Not sure what to do.
> - Swap for a 6 tuner and get a bunch of mini's
> - Swap all 4 and get a bunch of mini's, and sell off 3 of them with All-In
> ...


I have lived these scenarios. After previous Summer Deals starting with 2 Premieres, I acquired and sold 2 Roamios, 2 Bolts, and 2 Bolt Voxes. One of my Premieres has been deactivated. I am down to 1 Premiere now. I think I will pass on this round.

If you buy, try to use a credit card that will Price Rewind to $163 on Amazon. I have done that and it has helped me clear more profit per buy/sell.

My wife and I love TiVo, but it's days are numbered. Via these deals, though, we have actually been paid a small amount of money to DVR OTA television the past five years. The future is streaming, though.


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

By the way, last year you could sacrifice 1 TSN to purchase multiple lifetime Bolt Voxes.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

babsonnexus said:


> Just trying to make sure we agree these are the models:
> 
> TiVo BOLT VOX 500 GB
> TCD849500V
> ...


@TiVo_Ted ???


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

krkaufman said:


> @TiVo_Ted ???


Did they get the intern for the mailroom to throw that page together


----------



## Crystaliyah27 (Nov 29, 2010)

drcharlie said:


> I got this email:
> 
> Save $450! Enjoy our Summer Breeze Sale of a Lifetime
> 
> ...


Why are the other boxes being deactivated?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Crystaliyah27 said:


> Why are the other boxes being deactivated?


Essentially, it's a swap of your Lifetime from the old box to the new, at a way-discounted price. And part of the cost being, the deactivation of the old box.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Crystaliyah27 said:


> Why are the other boxes being deactivated?


They won't be deactivated unless you opt into this trade-up deal.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> They won't be deactivated unless you opt into this trade-up deal.


And only the eligible device whose TSN is applied as the promo code will be deactivated.


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> And only the eligible device whose TSN is applied as the promo code will be deactivated.


Last year there was a fiasco due to the wording of the email offer where everyone owning a Premiere thought their TiVo was set for deactivation. That's wasn't the case last year and is not the case this year.

Only TiVos having a TSN used for a Lifetime service swap will be deactivated.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm tempted by what seems like a good deal at $399 for a 6-tuner all-in Bolt Vox, but I think it just makes the most sense to ride out my 6-tuner Roamio Pro. I added a 2.5 MoCa adapter behind it ($55) a few months back and have a separate Apple TV 4K as well as a Roku stick anyway (only really use the Roku for Xfinity once in a while since TiVo abandoned that app). Is there any other benefit that the Bolt would have over my Roamio setup that I am not thinking of (I don't care about talking to my remote)?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

drcharlie said:


> Last year there was a fiasco due to the wording of the email offer where everyone owning a Premiere thought their TiVo was set for deactivation. That's wasn't the case last year and is not the case this year.
> 
> Only TiVos having a TSN used for a Lifetime service swap will be deactivated.


The wording in the offer this year looks very much like the wording for past years, (the same?) which is why I thought we were fielding the same questions.

_*Your current box will be deactivated on August 30, 2019.*_​
I haven't yet received the email this time so I don't know if those words are also in the email (which would really make it confusing).


----------



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

drcharlie said:


> I have lived these scenarios. After previous Summer Deals starting with 2 Premieres, I acquired and sold 2 Roamios, 2 Bolts, and 2 Bolt Voxes. One of my Premieres has been deactivated. I am down to 1 Premiere now. I think I will pass on this round.
> 
> If you buy, try to use a credit card that will Price Rewind to $163 on Amazon. I have done that and it has helped me clear more profit per buy/sell.
> 
> My wife and I love TiVo, but it's days are numbered. Via these deals, though, we have actually been paid a small amount of money to DVR OTA television the past five years. The future is streaming, though.


Thanks for the reply.
Not sure which ard offered the Price Rewind anymore since I thought all cards gave that feature up last year and this year. I think Citi included if I am not mistaken. My go-to was Discover, but they ended that last year, so not sure of who offers the price adjustment feature anymore.

As you mentioned, you've lived all these scenarios already, have you done the HDHomeRun path? Just curious how that worked for you.
I know you mentioned you can now stream everything, so assuming that you're on OTA with an antenna in the attic/roof, and the rest of the stuff you stream off of where/how/using what?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

dmk1974 said:


> I'm tempted by what seems like a good deal at $399 for a 6-tuner all-in Bolt Vox, but I think it just makes the most sense to ride out my 6-tuner Roamio Pro. I added a 2.5 MoCa adapter behind it ($55) a few months back and have a separate Apple TV 4K as well as a Roku stick anyway (only really use the Roku for Xfinity once in a while since TiVo abandoned that app). Is there any other benefit that the Bolt would have over my Roamio setup that I am not thinking of (I don't care about talking to my remote)?


Well I'd stick with your Pro but I am a bit prejudiced, I like Roamios better than Bolts. For a few reasons, one the 3.5 drive compared to the Bolt 2.5. Much easier (and cheaper) to upgrade a Roamio, plus the added benefit you can keep your old drive as a backup. With a Bolt whenever you start swapping drives you lose all your recordings (in most cases). For me I guess the advantage to the Bolt is a bit faster and the 4K. I have one I am using to test TE4 and sometimes I watch my other Tivos through the Bolt to get the 4K upconversion. But not sure how much ACTUAL 4K content there is to watch. As for the "voice", that is a TE4 feature and your Roamio can run TE4 so you have the capability already if you ever decide to use it.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

elitef said:


> Not sure which ard offered the Price Rewind anymore since I thought all cards gave that feature up last year and this year. I think Citi included if I am not mistaken. My go-to was Discover, but they ended that last year, so not sure of who offers the price adjustment feature anymore.


Cit still has it but is discontinuing most if not all of the "extra benefits" on Sept. 22. Fortunately they will honor benefits on purchases made before Sept 22nd. Very important for extended warranty which was 2 years extra, many people probably purchased items with Cit counting on the 2 year extended warranty (ie they did not purchase an extended warranty from the store or manufacturer so missed that opportunity).

Note, so if you purchased a fairly pricey item counting on the 2 year extended warranty I'd go print out the receipt/invoice for the product and your Ccard statement which shows the purchase as you would need both if making a claim during the 2 year extended warranty...................


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

They aren't offering a 3TB Bolt, only 500GB & 1TB?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TiVoJimmy said:


> They aren't offering a 3TB Bolt, only 500GB & 1TB?


3Tb was discontinued awhile ago


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

Guess I'm a bit behind on TiVo Stuff.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

dmk1974 said:


> I'm tempted by what seems like a good deal at $399 for a 6-tuner all-in Bolt Vox, but I think it just makes the most sense to ride out my 6-tuner Roamio Pro. I added a 2.5 MoCa adapter behind it ($55) a few months back and have a separate Apple TV 4K as well as a Roku stick anyway (only really use the Roku for Xfinity once in a while since TiVo abandoned that app). Is there any other benefit that the Bolt would have over my Roamio setup that I am not thinking of (I don't care about talking to my remote)?


I certainly wasn't interested in the 6-tuner buy BUT I had a 2-tuner Premiere that being in an Xfinity market would likely be a 'difficult sell'. I wanted a MINI VOX anyway (NOT FOR VOICE), so I just assumed the 6-tuner would be an easier sell. I left Xfinity TV for a Layer3TV 1 year experience and I might have still been there had T-Mobile not really botched (personal opinion) the transition.

When I came back there was an offering from Xfinity for a DVR 'FREE/INCLUDED' (Ain't nothin' free) so I took the XG1V4 (Since XOD gone). I've got a A9300 Mini and the XG1V4 @ the MAIN DISPLAY (64" 1080P Plasma) and the 3TB Roamio @ the 'other'. I'd do this again no doubt. The XG1V4 has no 'audio' restrictions (Roku Xfinity does) and I use it selectively for various DVR events. I use it for 'LIVE TV' often now. I haven't touched my Roku Ultra since.

TiVo & XG1V4 remotes turn on/off the AVR and TV.

If a person uses HDMI through an AVR to display I think the XG1V4 & Tivo makes sense!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd only buy a TiVo that's both OTA and Cable compatible. I have to decide how badly I want to replace the Premiere in the upstairs spare room.

I am going to offer to let a buddy of mine in on the deal.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> I'd only buy a TiVo that's both OTA and Cable compatible. I have to decide how badly I want to replace the Premiere in the upstairs spare room.
> 
> I am going to offer to let a buddy of mine in on the deal.


You know you want it . . . . :imp:


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> You know you want it . . . . :imp:


So many wants...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TiVoJimmy said:


> They aren't offering a 3TB Bolt, only 500GB & 1TB?





compnurd said:


> 3Tb was discontinued awhile ago


And just to be clear Re: the offered models ...

500GB model is a 4-tuner, for OTA or cable.
1TB model is the 6-tuner cable-only model.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

still havent got the email yet and I have 3 units that would qualify
TivoHD
2 Premieres


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

unclehonkey said:


> still havent got the email yet and I have 3 units that would qualify
> TivoHD
> 2 Premieres


The necessary promotion code is just the TSN for the unit you want to "trade" (I just copied & pasted from my TiVo.com account). If you have an eligible unit just give the web page in the OP a try.


----------



## sdsvtdriver (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a Roamio Pro and 3 mini's, along with two Series 3 sitting in the closet. I powered up the Series 3's last night and hopefully got them checked in to Tivo before the midnight cutoff. I'm trying to decide if it's worth trading one S3 for a Bolt. Having a second box would be helpful if my Roamio died for some reason avoiding a full price replacement, but it's also $400. Can a Bolt work line a mini as a slave device or does it require a cablecard to work at all?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sdsvtdriver said:


> Can a Bolt work line a mini as a slave device or does it require a cablecard to work at all?


No, a Bolt is a "host" and a Mini is a "slave". Without a cable card it is OTA or a networked storage device.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sdsvtdriver said:


> Can a Bolt work line a mini as a slave device or does it require a cablecard to work at all?


Assuming a TiVo service plan, which a BOLT acquired through the promo should have, the BOLT could stream content from the CableCARD-equipped Roamio ... though the CableCARD-less BOLT would only be able to stream recorded or currently-recording content from the Roamio; the BOLT couldn't pull-up live TV from the guide as a Mini could. You should also be able to transfer content between your DVRs, the ease of which would be determined by your choice of OS/UI. The apps, of course, will also work, and should provide a better experience than the Roamio and any older non-VOX Minis.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

sdsvtdriver said:


> I have a Roamio Pro and 3 mini's, along with two Series 3 sitting in the closet. I powered up the Series 3's last night and hopefully got them checked in to Tivo before the midnight cutoff. I'm trying to decide if it's worth trading one S3 for a Bolt. Having a second box would be helpful if my Roamio died for some reason avoiding a full price replacement, but it's also $400. Can a Bolt work line a mini as a slave device or does it require a cablecard to work at all?


 For me it was a no brainer...Bolt takes 1 cable card, S3 takes 2. That's saving $8 a month on 1 cable card, $96 a year....Plus with the Mini in my bedroom I can get rid of that cable box $12/month, $144. First year I save $240 on rental equipment. In 2 years the ENTIRE purchase of Bolt, Mini and sub transfer ($509 w/ tax) is paid for in returned rental equipment alone...Not to mention the increase in tuners (from 2 to 4) that means no more squabbles about NESN, ESPN, and Hallmark all wanting to record with only 2 Tuners...


unclehonkey said:


> still havent got the email yet and I have 3 units that would qualify
> TivoHD
> 2 Premieres


You don't need to get the email to take advantage of the offer. You put the service # of the tivo (log in online to your account) or you can call their sales and do it over the phone.


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

elitef said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Not sure which ard offered the Price Rewind anymore since I thought all cards gave that feature up last year and this year. I think Citi included if I am not mistaken. My go-to was Discover, but they ended that last year, so not sure of who offers the price adjustment feature anymore.
> 
> As you mentioned, you've lived all these scenarios already, have you done the HDHomeRun path? Just curious how that worked for you.
> I know you mentioned you can now stream everything, so assuming that you're on OTA with an antenna in the attic/roof, and the rest of the stuff you stream off of where/how/using what?


I haven't used Citi Price Rewind in about a year. Thanks for the tip to make sure it still works. I need to verify that.

I had a SiliconDust tuner a long time ago. I have not yet tested a modern one. Yesterday I ordered a SD Quattro from Fred Meyer Direct for $75-deal was posted on slickdeals. However, posters are now saying their orders are being cancelled by Fred Meyer, so I may not get it.

I have OTA antenna in attic and RG6 lines and Cat6 sent out from a central location near that antenna. I have a PlexPass lifetime, but no HDHomeRun in possession right now to compare to TiVo. I have AppleTV's on main TV and Gameroom TV. At one point I owned 4 TiVos at a given time. Now I am down to one Premiere that has lifetime.

I may have misspoke above. My perspective is that one can stream a lot of content, making TiVo less necessary. I have 4 people in my home and a 1 TB monthly data cap. The 2 kids only stream, using a lot of data. We get Hulu with commercials (student rate with Spotify for $5/mo), Amazon Prime, and Netflix. If I didn't have a bandwidth cap, I wouldn't need a TiVo at all. Of the broadcast TV I watch, I don't think there is any show I would miss if I lost it. TV is kind of something to have on in the background.

At any rate, I am also intrigued by HDHomerun. With it, our 2 AppleTvs could be the only device I use on the TVs. Already have Plex running on a MacMini and hundreds of movies on Plex.

But, reasons to keep TiVo are several. First, do I want to tie up my Mac Mini with capturing and processing tv streams with HDHomeRun? Will my network be okay or have trouble? If I only used streaming, will my wife get upset we have to ration tv watching due bandwidth cap?

I also note that cable/sat viewers pay about $12/mo just for the local channels. I get them with an antenna. So, shouldn't I just feel lucky to have a lifetimed TiVo to get broadcast channels for no monthly fee?


----------



## jjames68 (Nov 21, 2016)

thanks, just ordered with TSN from old series two, just had to remove the "-" from the tsn for it to accept - great deal!


----------



## sdsvtdriver (Mar 5, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Assuming a TiVo service plan, which a BOLT acquired through the promo should have, the BOLT could stream content from the CableCARD-equipped Roamio ... though the CableCARD-less BOLT would only be able to stream recorded or currently-recording content from the Roamio; the BOLT couldn't pull-up live TV from the guide as a Mini could. You should also be able to transfer content between your DVRs, the ease of which would be determined by your choice of OS/UI. The apps, of course, will also work, and should provide a better experience than the Roamio and any older non-VOX Minis.


Thanks. Assuming I get a CC for the Bolt, can Mini's access recordings seamlessly between the Roamio and Bolt or is the Mini only paired with one? I vaguely recall during set up the Mini had to be pointed to a main box but unsure how recordings are seen across multiple Tivo boxes.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

elitef said:


> Debating about doing this or not...
> I have 4 Premiers with lifetime on them, one for each room. Not sure what to do.
> - Swap for a 6 tuner and get a bunch of mini's
> - Swap all 4 and get a bunch of mini's, and sell off 3 of them with All-In
> ...


For $130 more than a Mini, you can get more tuners and more storage. Swap all four and keep the Bolts. $1200 for a house full of TiVos and 300 hours of storage is a bargain.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

wizwor said:


> For $130 more than a Mini, you can get more tuners and more storage. Swap all four and keep the Bolts. $1200 for a house full of TiVos and 300 hours of storage is a bargain.


Well except for the cable cards you have to rent (assuming not solely OTA) and might want 4K...


----------



## thompsr2 (Oct 21, 2015)

My aunt physically gave me her Lifetime Series 2 TiVo years ago. She did not officially transfer it to my TiVo account. I connected it to the internet about a year or two ago. Could I use the TSN to get the discount or does it have to officially be transferred to my account first?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

thompsr2 said:


> My aunt physically gave me her Lifetime Series 2 TiVo years ago. She did not officially transfer it to my TiVo account. I connected it to the internet about a year or two ago. Could I use the TSN to get the discount or does it have to officially be transferred to my account first?


Per the terms of the sale, if it hasn't connected in the past year (since July 22, 2018) it might not be eligible, but you could try. In this case since it isn't on your account "she" could buy it, or she could transfer it first. It's a relatively easy process. She contacts them with your name/email and gets a code. You then contact them to confirm the code and it's done.

If it's not eligible this time, connect it again every few months until the next sale. These lifetime deals have cropped up a handful of times over the last couple years.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

thompsr2 said:


> My aunt physically gave me her Lifetime Series 2 TiVo years ago. She did not officially transfer it to my TiVo account. I connected it to the internet about a year or two ago. Could I use the TSN to get the discount or does it have to officially be transferred to my account first?


For a definitive answer, just try it. Go to sale link on first page, add the Bolt, and type in the TSN in the coupon field. It will either work and show the $299 price or it won't.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

thompsr2 said:


> My aunt physically gave me her Lifetime Series 2 TiVo years ago. She did not officially transfer it to my TiVo account. I connected it to the internet about a year or two ago. Could I use the TSN to get the discount or does it have to officially be transferred to my account first?





waterchange said:


> For a definitive answer, just try it. Go to sale link on first page, add the Bolt, and type in the TSN in the coupon field. It will either work and show the $299 price or it won't.


Though if it works, will the new box end up on the aunt's account ... requiring transfer once received?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sdsvtdriver said:


> Assuming I get a CC for the Bolt, can Mini's access recordings seamlessly between the Roamio and Bolt or is the Mini only paired with one? I vaguely recall during set up the Mini had to be pointed to a main box but unsure how recordings are seen across multiple Tivo boxes.


The Minis will be able to stream recorded or currently recording content from either DVR effortlessly, via the My Shows listing of the configured host DVR; the only difference is that the secondary DVR's listing would be accessed via its icon in the My Shows listing. (TiVo _still _doesn't present a combined listing.)

Each Mini would only be able to view live TV via the guide and a tuner from the currently configured host DVR, though changing the configured host DVR is a simple, quick process ... with one big exception: If the DVRs are running different software versions, TE3 and TE4, changing the host DVR is a much more cumbersome process, since the Mini's software would need to be upgraded/downgraded to match the software version of the host DVR. Ugh, right?


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Not sure if I just got lucky or they made a mistake or what - but I was able to use the link and use the TSN of an old Series3 that I had (never had lifetime service for - not active in the last year) and it worked - $399 for the 1TB including lifetime service. I was just giving every TSN in my account a shot to see if it would take. None of them did, but for some reason it accepted the series 3. The series 3 box hadn't been active since 2008, has been listed in my "inactive" Tivos list forever - I have no idea where it even is . . .may have been thrown out or given away years ago - either way its on my acount and listed as inactive. The only thing I can think of is that in the "reactivate" section, it does state that its not supported any longer and can no longer be activated.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Ugh! Really need to make sure I have old boxes phone home.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

I used the TSN from a Roamio OTA, and regardless of which Bolt I add to my cart, I get this popup. But, the item in the cart still shows the Bolt that I added. If I go ahead with the purchase I'm not sure what I'm going to get.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

tivolocity said:


> I used the TSN from a Roamio OTA, and regardless of which Bolt I add to my cart, I get this popup. But, the item in the cart still shows the Bolt that I added. If I go ahead with the purchase I'm not sure what I'm going to get.


Ah, just read the fine print. Roamio is not on the qualifying list.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Yesterday it wouldn't accept my Roamio TSN, today it did.


----------



## kensteele (Dec 28, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Per the terms of the sale, if it hasn't connected in the past year (since July 22, 2018) it might not be eligible, but you could try. In this case since it isn't on your account "she" could buy it, or she could transfer it first. It's a relatively easy process. She contacts them with your name/email and gets a code. You then contact them to confirm the code and it's done.
> 
> If it's not eligible this time, connect it again every few months until the next sale. These lifetime deals have cropped up a handful of times over the last couple years.


i have a premiere that has been dead for 6 months but the TSN works so I can take advantage of this promo. But if I wait, will I likely still be able to do it next year when my premiere hasn't called home in over a year? If I do take the deal, does my premiere have to be alive to be deactivated and the transfer successful to bolt?

I really would rather not do this, not a big tivo fan any longer but don't want to just let my lifetime evaporate, what are my options for disposing of lifetime on a dead premiere?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I wouldn't risk being able to use the TSN next year.

You don't need to do anything with the old TiVo when the new one arrives, so transferring to a new unit now would work.

IMO you'd have a much better chance of disposing a new Bolt with lifetime than a broken Premiere with lifetime.


----------



## kensteele (Dec 28, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> I wouldn't risk being able to use the TSN next year.
> 
> You don't need to do anything with the old TiVo when the new one arrives, so transferring to a new unit now would work.
> 
> IMO you'd have a much better chance of disposing a new Bolt with lifetime than a broken Premiere with lifetime.


that's what i thought, ok thanks!


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

Finally! Been waiting for this for two years for my Series 2 DT - first year, I had left the unit off, so I wasn't eligible, and last year, I missed the announcement (and TiVo doesn't mail me squat).

Going now.

Definitely remove the dashes from the TSN, or you won't get the discount from the online form. Went with a 1TB model.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

NEW TOYS!


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

tivolocity said:


> Ah, just read the fine print. Roamio is not on the qualifying list.


Roamio IS in the qualifying list.

*Qualifying customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL, TiVo Premiere and TiVo Roamio series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service or All-In Service Plan who have connected to a TiVo service between July 22, 2018 and July 21, 2019. Your current box will be deactivated on August 21, 2019. Supplies limited and subject to change. Offer ends August 5, 2019. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time without notice.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

A note to those that are taking part of this deal. I did the deal last year, turning in an old Series 2 for two new Bolts. When TiVo officially deactivated my old TiVo (and they did, it no longer had service), I took the parts that were still good (hard drive, power supply) and recycled the rest at Best Buy. Don't keep an old TiVo around as a doorstop, but also don't just chuck it in the trash. Best Buy (and I'm sure plenty of other stores) have decent recycling programs.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

TivoJD said:


> Roamio IS in the qualifying list.
> 
> *Qualifying customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL, TiVo Premiere and TiVo Roamio series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service or All-In Service Plan who have connected to a TiVo service between July 22, 2018 and July 21, 2019. Your current box will be deactivated on August 21, 2019. Supplies limited and subject to change. Offer ends August 5, 2019. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time without notice.


I swear it didn't say Roamio this morning. :smirk: It certainly does now. But, I'm still confused by the popup message. I definitely do not want a Bolt OTA.

I'm guessing it's a bug since the date is clearly wrong?

I went ahead and placed the order. The order summary says TiVo BOLT VOX 500GB. If I end up getting shipped a Bolt OTA I call them and get it sorted out.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Roamio wasn't part of the fine print before, but now it's been clearly added. Go get 'em.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

TivoJD said:


> Roamio IS in the qualifying list.
> 
> *Qualifying customers: Owners of TiVo Series 2, TiVo Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo HDXL, TiVo Premiere and TiVo Roamio series DVRs with Product Lifetime Service or All-In Service Plan who have connected to a TiVo service between July 22, 2018 and July 21, 2019. Your current box will be deactivated on August 21, 2019. Supplies limited and subject to change. Offer ends August 5, 2019. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time without notice.


This is tempting. I have a 4 tuner OTA/Cable Roamio I'm currently not using (swapped it out for a used Roamio Pro with an upgraded 8 TB disk).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Roamio wasn't part of the fine print before, but now it's been clearly added. Go get 'em.


Thanks for clarifying--thought my eyes and mind had been failing me. 

If you think on it some, it's a way for TiVo to make some quick cash from Roamio box people who likely wouldn't have (upgraded) to a Bolt box before.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compuguy said:


> This is tempting. I have a 4 tuner OTA/Cable Roamio I'm currently not using (swapped it out for a Roamio Pro with a upgraded 8 TB disk).


I guess the question is, are there desired things in the Bolt box over the Roamio box that are worth paying $300 for? One consideration that can be overlooked: getting a new, zero-age box.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> Thanks for clarifying--thought my eyes and mind had been failing me.
> 
> If you think on it some, it's a way for TiVo to make some quick cash from Roamio box people who likely wouldn't have (upgraded) to a Bolt box before.


Monetizing old customers is always good for the books. I don't know if Rovi cares, but prior to the buyout Tivo counted lifetime users as paying subs for 5.5 years. Since early lifetime Roamio owners now fall outside this window, maybe accounting likes it too.

I still kinda see the Bolt as a skippable generation. Apps load faster and some are 4K, but any smart 4K TV or $50 stick will have more and do it better.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> *Monetizing old customers is always good for the books. *I don't know if Rovi cares, but prior to the buyout Tivo counted lifetime users as paying subs for 5.5 years. Since early lifetime Roamio owners now fall outside this window, maybe accounting likes it too.
> 
> I still kinda see the Bolt as a skippable generation. Apps load faster and some are 4K, but any smart 4K TV or $50 stick will have more and do it better.


And especially at a time when the TiVo subdivisions are on the market--a way to generate numbers showing current customer acquisitions and the like.

Agreed as to the merits or not of moving to the Bolt generation. The only reason I added a Bolt 2+ years ago was the ability to replace my Toshiba Series 2 TiVo box, which at 10+ years old was a bit old-in-the-tooth and behind the times technologically (still a single tuner!), at a lower cost under one of the TiVo special upgrade deals.*

* And also with the thought that TiVo might discontinue support for the box in the future, as was done with the Series 1 line.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> I guess the question is, are there desired things in the Bolt box over the Roamio box that are worth paying $300 for? One consideration that can be overlooked: getting a new, zero-age box.


The only thing I'd really get out of it would be an additional 2 tuners, since I currently have a Roamio Basic. It might be worth ignoring today's deal and waiting for TiVo's upcoming new box. I went from series 2 to Roamio some years ago for example, skipping the Premiere. You probably won't get a $99 service deal on the new box though, and some are saying it doesn't seem to be much of an upgrade over the Bolt.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

randian said:


> The only thing I'd really get out of it would be an additional 2 tuners, since I currently have a Roamio Basic. It might be worth ignoring today's deal and waiting for TiVo's upcoming new box. I went from series 2 to Roamio some years ago for example, skipping the Premiere. You probably won't get a $99 service deal on the new box though, and some are saying it doesn't seem to be much of an upgrade over the Bolt.





Mikeguy said:


> I guess the question is, are there desired things in the Bolt box over the Roamio box that are worth paying $300 for? One consideration that can be overlooked: getting a new, zero-age box.


The one advantage I see over my older 4 tuner Roamio, is the fact it supports gigabit ethernet (Roamio supports 100 Mbps) and has built in Tivo Stream functionality. I also have a Citi Credit card and I could try price matching with Amazon to save more on the Bolt....


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Weird my HDs which have been calling in aren't on it, but my two of my newer TiVos they sent me emails for. I guess I will just box and shelf the TiVo HDs. I only had them calling in so I could get the upgrade not that I need it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I only have a Roamio (and Mini) and got the email this afternoon.

They clearly added Roamios to the qualifying list very recently (like today).

I still and not compelled to update my 6-tuner Plus. I have no issues with it at all.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> Weird my HDs which have been calling in aren't on it, but my two of my newer TiVos they sent me emails for. I guess I will just box and shelf the TiVo HDs. I only had them calling in so I could get the upgrade not that I need it.


If you're interested in using one of the HDs for the deal, I would just call in. You should be qualified.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> I only have a Roamio (and Mini) and got the email this afternoon.
> 
> They clearly added Roamios to the qualifying list very recently (like today).
> 
> I still and not compelled to update my 6-tuner Plus. I have no issues with it at all.


I agree. I also have a Roamio Pro with a 8 TB drive. If I didn't have have a 4 tuner Roamio, this summer sale wouldn't be of interest to me...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

If anyone doing this deal wants expanded storage, here's a deal on the Toshiba 2TB 2.5" hard drive that can be used for replacement, new at $99.99 shipped. (Note that there's a "Best offer" option--don't know if the seller is taking lower offers.) The replacement is easy enough and is drop-in in nature (no formatting, etc. of the drive needs to be done)--the hardest part is prying the Bolt box's case open.

BRAND NEW WITH WARRANTY(MQ03ABB200) Toshiba 2TB 5400RPM SATA 2.5" Internal Drive 4058154047279 | eBay

Otherwise, the 3TB version of the Toshiba drive currently is available (it had been out for awhile) at macsales.com for $138.99 plus any tax.

Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just received the email with the Roamio on it. No thanks.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I just received the email with the Roamio on it. No thanks.


I do get the feeling that someone at TiVo decided (after the original offer had gone out) that this could be a way to pick up some extra cash from Roamio box owners who wouldn't be interested in moving to a Bolt box at full freight (and so that wouldn't be a lost opportunity for TiVo).


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

For past iterations of this (or similar) deals have they been strict on the dial-in requirement?


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Roamio wasn't part of the fine print before, but now it's been clearly added. Go get 'em.


I just received the email announcing the sale 30 minutes ago. It only lists one of the two LT/AIP Roamios I have as eligible by TSN. Assuming that lower TSN = older, they picked the older of the two which would support the idea of retiring older hardware first. I "traded in" two Premieres during the last "Sale of a Lifetime" so I'm not inclined to sacrifice a functioning Roamio (that I upgraded to 3TB) for another Bolt.

If "retiring old hardware" is one of the factors in play it seems a bit odd that similar vintage Roamio Plus/Pro boxes aren't eligible.


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

I just received my summer sale Bolt. I want to transfer shows from my Roamio Plus onto the Bolt, and then transfer the shows from my soon to decommissioned Premiere onto the Roamio Plus. What is the easiest way to accomplish this task?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pj1983 said:


> I just received the email announcing the sale 30 minutes ago. It only lists one of the two LT/AIP Roamios I have as eligible by TSN. Assuming that lower TSN = older, they picked the older of the two which would support the idea of retiring older hardware first. I "traded in" two Premieres during the last "Sale of a Lifetime" so I'm not inclined to sacrifice a functioning Roamio (that I upgraded to 3TB) for another Bolt.
> 
> If "retiring old hardware" is one of the factors in play it seems a bit odd that similar vintage Roamio Plus/Pro boxes aren't eligible.


My guess is, any Roamio (as the website offer states) will qualify simply by calling in. TiVo's marketing and electronic records have been known to be, er, spotty.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

I just received the email. I assume I wasn't on the original email list because the oldest Tivo I have is a roamio. I upgraded the Tivo HD last time around.

I am strongly considering upgrading my Roamio Plus (purchased in 2015) because we would like to go back to OTA TV and get rid of cable. We just aren't using it as much anymore. The Plus is the only machine we have that doesn't allow for OTA (we have a Bolt and Roamio basic as well.)

Interesting that we have to send back the Tivos we are replacing.


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

Also back in May I purchased WD 4TB red, planning to upgrade the storage on my Roamio. Can it be used externally with the Bolt?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DawnW said:


> Interesting that we have to send back the Tivos we are replacing.


Do you? I'm not seeing that in the email I received, or at the linked website. They just state that the old box will be deactivated.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sonyad said:


> I just received my summer sale Bolt. I want to transfer shows from my Roamio Plus onto the Bolt, and then transfer the shows from my soon to decommissioned Premiere onto the Roamio Plus. What is the easiest way to accomplish this task?


When I did this, all my boxes were under the TE3 user interface, and I used the My Shows page on the target box to select and list the source box and then select and pull the shows I wanted copied over. In theory, using TiVo Online would be easier, but it kept on malfunctioning for me and simply was a headache. The TE4 user interface doesn't allow this, but a TE4 box can be sidegraded to TE3 to do so (any recordings will be lost when going back to TE3, but if it's a new box with no recordings, there's no loss; otherwise, a recording that one wants to save can be transferred via TiVo Online to another box first or to one's PC using pyTivo Desktop or kmttg).

It does take time, but the boxes are doing most of the work--you just need to queue up shows periodically.


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> When I did this, all my boxes were under the TE3 user interface, and I used the My Shows page on the target box to select and list the source box and then pull the shows I wanted copied over. In theory, using TiVo Online would be easier, but it kept on malfunctioning for me and simply was a headache. The TE4 user interface doesn't allow this, but a TE4 box can be sidegraded to TE3 to do so (any recordings will be lost when going back to TE3, but if it's a new box with no recordings, there's no loss; otherwise, a recording that one wants to save can be transferred via TiVo Online to another box first or to one's PC using pyTivo Desktop or kmttg).
> 
> It does take time, but the boxes are doing most of the work--you just need to queue up shows periodically.


I haven't opened it yet, so are the Bolts T3? I never changed the interface on my Premiere and Roamio.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> I do get the feeling that someone at TiVo decided (after the original offer had gone out) that this could be a way to pick up some extra cash from Roamio box owners who wouldn't be interested in moving to a Bolt box at full freight (and so that wouldn't be a lost opportunity for TiVo).





pj1983 said:


> I just received the email announcing the sale 30 minutes ago. It only lists one of the two LT/AIP Roamios I have as eligible by TSN. Assuming that lower TSN = older, they picked the older of the two which would support the idea of retiring older hardware first. I "traded in" two Premieres during the last "Sale of a Lifetime" so I'm not inclined to sacrifice a functioning Roamio (that I upgraded to 3TB) for another Bolt.
> 
> If "retiring old hardware" is one of the factors in play it seems a bit odd that similar vintage Roamio Plus/Pro boxes aren't eligible.


I just got an email as well. Funny thing is they only list the TSN of my Roamio Pro in the email, which has a higher TSN number. Either way, the TSN of my older 4 tuner Roamio applies to the cart, so that's good...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sonyad said:


> I haven't opened it yet, so are the Bolts T3? I never changed the interface on my Premiere and Roamio.


My assumption is that they use/install TE4. In which case you then would need to sidegrade to TE3 for the above, if desired.

There are one or more threads here on it. E.g. How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compuguy said:


> I just got an email as well. Funny thing is they only list the TSN of my Roamio Pro in the email, which has a higher TSN number. Either way, the TSN of my older 4 tuner Roamio applies to the cart, so that's good...


No one ever said that TiVo's marketing was logical.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> I do get the feeling that someone at TiVo decided (after the original offer had gone out) that this could be a way to pick up some extra cash from Roamio box owners who wouldn't be interested in moving to a Bolt box at full freight (and so that wouldn't be a lost opportunity for TiVo).


I just don't like blinking lights. It's not a money issue. Also, except for the Mini VOX, I have no other 4k equipment. Even if I considered the 1Gb Ethernet, one device doesn't make a network. I'm getting almost daily guide lineup changes. When my cable feed starts sending 4k, I'll have to think about changing. For now, everything works to the point of boring.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> Do you? I'm not seeing that in the email I received, or at the linked website. They just state that the old box will be deactivated.


Oh, I read this thread earlier and didn't realize what I read upthread must have been an earlier promotion. Never mind. This one doesn't say you have to return anything.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I just don't like blinking lights. *It's not a money issue. *Also, except for the Mini VOX, I have no other 4k equipment. Even if I considered the 1Gb Ethernet, one device doesn't make a network. I'm getting almost daily guide lineup changes. When my cable feed starts sending 4k, I'll have to think about changing. For now, everything works to the point of boring.


For TiVo it is.  I think that adding the Roamio boxes to the list was way smart for the company.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DawnW said:


> Oh, I read this thread earlier and didn't realize what I read upthread must have been an earlier promotion. Never mind. This one doesn't say you have to return anything.


I think that there had been an earlier post that had confused things with that.


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Weird my HDs which have been calling in aren't on it, but my two of my newer TiVos they sent me emails for. I guess I will just box and shelf the TiVo HDs. I only had them calling in so I could get the upgrade not that I need it.


Same boat here. Had my 2006-vintage TiVo HD hooked up to an OTA antenna. Got the email offer. TSN for the TiVo HD was not listed but a Roamio was.

Went through the order process and typed in the HD's 652 TSN as the promo code. (No dashes.) YMMV, but it worked fine for me.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just got the email about this a couple hours ago. They only list my Roamio OTA and I'm not about to waste money on upgrading that Tivo. I'm not even sure that it's made any connection to the mothership in the last year.My S2 isn't listed but has connected several times in the last year. I'd upgrade that but when I try, it won't accept the TSN.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> Just got the email about this a couple hours ago. They only list my Roamio OTA and I'm not about to waste money on upgrading that Tivo. I'm not even sure that it's made any connection to the mothership in the last year.My S2 isn't listed but has connected several times in the last year. I'd upgrade that but when I try, it won't accept the TSN.


If you want to use the S2 for an upgrade, telephone and speak with a TiVo customer service rep. Likely, it'll work for this just fine, as the S2 qualifies.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

scandia101 said:


> Just got the email about this a couple hours ago. They only list my Roamio OTA and I'm not about to waste money on upgrading that Tivo. I'm not even sure that it's made any connection to the mothership in the last year.My S2 isn't listed but has connected several times in the last year. I'd upgrade that but when I try, it won't accept the TSN.


Call them. Sometimes the ordering website does not work correctly, imagine that


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

They started sending out emails with specific qualifying TSNs. But it's all screwed up. We have accounts with multiple Tivos, Bolt, Roamios, Premieres, S3, S2. All the S2/S3/Premieres should/do qualify. However the emails don't list ANY of them, two emails, both list one qualifying TSN, and each is a ROAMIO. I was considering ordering one but will not, even if they fill the order they might end up deactivating a Roamio since they are the TSNs listed in the emails. No way going to take that chance............


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Apparently my old donor S2 isn't working a second time any more, but the listed one of my Premieres and the other TSN seems to work.
They seem to be keeping the TSN eligibility in a cookie since if I empty the card after applying a code and add another one it shows up at the promoting price immediately. Makes it hard to play with different codes.

Edit: If I'm logged in it appears to automatically apply the TSN listed in the email...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> They started sending out emails with specific qualifying TSNs. But it's all screwed up. We have accounts with multiple Tivos, Bolt, Roamios, Premieres, S3, S2. All the S2/S3/Premieres should/do qualify. However the emails don't list ANY of them, two emails, both list one qualifying TSN, and each is a ROAMIO. I was considering ordering one but will not, even if they fill the order they might end up deactivating a Roamio since they are the TSNs listed in the emails. No way going to take that chance............


I really don't see the issue here. If concerned about doing it online and there being an error, simply place the order over the phone directly with a TiVo customer service rep. I certainly wouldn't let this deter me from a nice offer like this, if I wanted it.


----------



## John7777 (Jul 23, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> And only the eligible device whose TSN is applied as the promo code will be deactivated.


I entered my TSN for my premiere series 4 and it didn't accept it. It should be included.


----------



## HiRoller (Jan 10, 2004)

John7777 said:


> I entered my TSN for my premiere series 4 and it didn't accept it. It should be included.


Be sure to skip the dashes. I just ordered to replace a Premiere and it refused until I did that.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> I really don't see the issue here. If concerned about doing it online and there being an error, simply place the order over the phone directly with a TiVo customer service rep. I certainly wouldn't let this deter me from a nice offer like this, if I wanted it.


Well you have not had the experiences I've had the past few years. I like things that WORK, email that shows correct TSNs, enter the TSN, takes the order, then PRETTY sure it will work correctly. Calling, well then all I have is the word of someone offshore, if anything goes wrong like deactivating wrong box good luck. Don't really need a Vox, might have done one since a decent deal but not under these circumstances, as I said the past had been a horror story for me, I'll wait, maybe next year they will have transfer to Edge and MAYBE it will work as it should......................


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

What does anyone think about trying to use the TSN of an old Toshiba Series 2 DVD player combo, that came loaded with the "basic" lifetime service, for this offer?


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Roamio wasn't part of the fine print before, but now it's been clearly added. Go get 'em.


I'm sorry, are they saying that the Roamio is going to be deactivated next month regardless of whether or not we buy a new one?

This part has me concerned. Regardless of whether the date is right.
TiVo


> Your current box will be deactivated on August 21, 2019.


I hope that I'm misinterpreting it. If they're still selling Roamios on TiVo Outlet perhaps I am.


----------



## tgenius (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm tempted to trade in Roamio for Bolt, but $300 tempted? and only using for OTA...not so much. :/


----------



## pad77 (May 25, 2002)

I just got the email from Tivo and my Toshiba Series 2 was listed as a qualified unit. But i had upgraded to lifetime service in 2005 so i'm not sure if any "Basic" units qualify.

My Toshiba still works 14 years later but needs an external ATSC 1.0 converter to work. To allow the external converter box to work i have to use the Series 2 I/R output to change channels on the external converter box.

I'm concerned that when local TV stations start transmitting ATSC 3.0 in 2020 and 2021 these new Tivo boxes with built-in OTA tuners
(ATSC 1.0) will stop working since these new Tivo units don't have I/R outputs and will not be able to control any new external ATSC 3.0 tuner boxes.

The FCC mandates that all TV stations that switch to ATSC 3.0 are required to transmit ATSC 1.0 signals for 5 years, but after that they can turn off all ATSC 1.0 signals

So if you are planning to use these new Tivo units to receive TV Antenna signals then these new Tivo may only have a useful lifespan of 5 to 7 years.

Here is a list on local TV stations that are converting to ATSC 3.0 soon


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

TKnight206 said:


> I'm sorry, are they saying that the Roamio is going to be deactivated next month regardless of whether or not we buy a new one?


That's a common interpretation but that's not what they mean.
It's also not the first offer to have that language.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TKnight206 said:


> I'm sorry, are they saying that the Roamio is going to be deactivated next month regardless of whether or not we buy a new one?
> 
> This part has me concerned. Regardless of whether the date is right.
> TiVo
> ...


Current Roamio boxes are just fine--it's only if you use a Roamio box _for this offer _that it will be deactivated shortly after.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> Well you have not had the experiences I've had the past few years. I like things that WORK, email that shows correct TSNs, enter the TSN, takes the order, then PRETTY sure it will work correctly. Calling, well then all I have is the word of someone offshore, if anything goes wrong like deactivating wrong box good luck. Don't really need a Vox, might have done one since a decent deal but not under these circumstances, as I said the past had been a horror story for me, I'll wait, maybe next year they will have transfer to Edge and MAYBE it will work as it should......................


Yep, I've never had an issue with placing an oral order with TiVo's customer service reps, in the course of which they've answered any questions I've had and further thrown in a free Slide Pro remote with my orders, or later sent me a free breakout cable kit when I needed one and hadn't realized that the needed cable didn't come packaged with the Roamio (Basic) box, or sent me a free adapter for a Vox remote, for use with a Roamio box; and I've always received what I ordered. I likewise didn't have an issue with my oral order for a Bolt under an earlier, similar upgrade offer.

I'm not surprised that emails for offers like the one here do not list every TiVo box that a customer might have, that qualifies for the offer (and, in fact, I received such an email earlier today myself), as we've seen it before. But a call has confirmed working matters out to the customer's need and benefit (if the customer simply hasn't gone ahead and placed an order at the TiVo offer webpage, following the instructions there to use as the promo code the TSN of a qualifying TiVo box--nothing there restricts the TSN/promo codes to what is included in an email), including as stated in the offer ("If you have any questions, please contact TiVo Customer Support at 1-877-367-8486.").


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

dishrich said:


> What does anyone think about trying to use the TSN of an old Toshiba Series 2 DVD player combo, that came loaded with the "basic" lifetime service, for this offer?


Boy, wouldn't_ that_ be nice.  My guess is, TiVo "Basic" service won't count--it's not considered by TiVo to be "Lifetime," it's "Basic." But why not try online, if you're curious? (Just use the Series 2 TSN, without dashes, as the promo code.) I think that the worst that will happen is that the website says that the code is not valid for the offer.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

pdhenry said:


> That's a common interpretation but that's not what they mean.


I agree. But then last year (?) they compounded the error by sending a final warning email aimed at those who'd taken the offer (last chance to pull your recordings) to EVERYONE including those of us who didn't.

Now my problem, the last 2 years I've forgotten to have my S2DT call home so it didn't qualify (it's not generally connected). This year I did connect between 7/2018 and 7/2019 but they still only list my Premiere. The fine print includes S2 so how can I do that?

Also, the 1TB Bolt Vox is $400 under this offer ($300 for 500GB). Assuming they'll honor the S2DT trade-in I guess it's worth it since I can't use the unit for anything.

If they don't honor the S2DT, is it worth $400 to upgrade a 320GB Premiere? It has a CableCard and I use it at most 4 months a year (mid-Dec to mid-Apr) on Comcast.

If they do honor the S2DT, is there a resale market (and possible to resell) to be worth also trading 320GB Premiere and $400 for a 1TB Bolt Vox? I can't use 2 TiVos but would consider trading in both if the Bolt is worth "more than $400 more" than the Premiere.

Thanks!
=aw


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

SMWinnie said:


> Same boat here. Had my 2006-vintage TiVo HD hooked up to an OTA antenna. Got the email offer. TSN for the TiVo HD was not listed but a Roamio was.
> 
> Went through the order process and typed in the HD's 652 TSN as the promo code. (No dashes.) YMMV, but it worked fine for me.


My experience exactly. My vintage HD was on a UPS because if it turned off and turned back on it suffered from the blinking green light of death if certain chips on its motherboard weren't heated with a hairdryer first. You only get stories like this on TCF.

The bolt will be a nice upgrade, and I already have a UPS to plug it into.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

So, i just got the popup for this on my Roamio. I'm thinking of doing it as I think my Roamio is on its last legs, however... we have a TON of stuff on it that we still want to watch. When the unit is deactivated, I assume this means we will no longer be able to stream from it (as we do now)? I'd have to put a monthly charge on it to do so, or just watch it locally. Is this correct? I haven't ever done a deal like this before. 

I'm also bummed because I have 2 older TiVos that have lifetime that we don't use any more but they haven't been on the service in over a year. UGH. We're going to plug them in and activate them in case a sale like this comes around again. We really need to upgrade 3 boxes but the cost of lifetime has put me off doing so.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

cpgny9 said:


> Not sure if I just got lucky or they made a mistake or what - but I was able to use the link and use the TSN of an old Series3 that I had (never had lifetime service for - not active in the last year) and it worked - $399 for the 1TB including lifetime service. I was just giving every TSN in my account a shot to see if it would take. None of them did, but for some reason it accepted the series 3. The series 3 box hadn't been active since 2008, has been listed in my "inactive" Tivos list forever - I have no idea where it even is . . .may have been thrown out or given away years ago - either way its on my acount and listed as inactive. The only thing I can think of is that in the "reactivate" section, it does state that its not supported any longer and can no longer be activated.


Nice! I didn't even try my non-lifetime boxes, but I did try my OTA lifetime Roamio and it worked. So I used that to upgrade. I don't mind sacraficing that box as we use it only as a mini to stream from our main Roamio, which I will use to replace the OTA keeping all recordings in tact.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

sender_name said:


> NEW TOYS!


Did it take as long as they quoted to get your new boxes?


----------



## John7777 (Jul 23, 2017)

HiRoller said:


> Be sure to skip the dashes. I just ordered to replace a Premiere and it refused until I did that.


Yup, that did it! Thanks very much!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

andrew1883 said:


> I agree. But then last year (?) they compounded the error by sending a final warning email aimed at those who'd taken the offer (last chance to pull your recordings) to EVERYONE including those of us who didn't.
> 
> Now my problem, the last 2 years I've forgotten to have my S2DT call home so it didn't qualify (it's not generally connected). This year I did connect between 7/2018 and 7/2019 but they still only list my Premiere. The fine print includes S2 so how can I do that?
> 
> ...


Simply follow the instructions at the offer webpage (or call TiVo to place your order): use as your promo code at the order page the TSN (without dashes) of the qualifying box you want to "de-commission"--in your case, the S2 box.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HeatherA said:


> So, i just got the popup for this on my Roamio. I'm thinking of doing it as I think my Roamio is on its last legs, however... we have a TON of stuff on it that we still want to watch. When the unit is deactivated, I assume this means we will no longer be able to stream from it (as we do now)? I'd have to put a monthly charge on it to do so, or just watch it locally. Is this correct? I haven't ever done a deal like this before.


Correct, it won't stream to other boxes (or to a PC)--it will only work as a standalone, local, playback unit. I don't know if TiVo will accept it for a paid monthly subscription--you might want to call customer service and ask, if that's something you want to do.

The simple solution, if you want to have access to certain of the content on your network (and not just locally, or otherwise just want to get rid of the old TiVo box): when your new Bolt box arrives, simply transfer from the old TiVo box to the new the content you want to keep and have network access to. Alternatively. you can transfer the content you want to keep to your PC (pyTivo Desktop is an easy-to-use freeware software to use for this), and then later to your TiVo box if you want to and _if_ the TiVo box is on the TE3 user interface, _not_ the new TE4 user interface (the TE4 user interface will not allow transfers from a PC).


> I'm also bummed because I have 2 older TiVos that have lifetime that we don't use any more but they haven't been on the service in over a year. UGH. We're going to plug them in and activate them in case a sale like this comes around again. We really need to upgrade 3 boxes but the cost of lifetime has put me off doing so.


I would try, at the promo webpage, the TSNs of the older TiVo boxes--who knows, they could work (people sometimes have reported success in the past).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DrewTivo said:


> For past iterations of this (or similar) deals have they been strict on the dial-in requirement?


In the past, some people have skated through--why not try your old box's TSN (without dashes) at the website promo/order page?


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

leepoffaith said:


> TiVo Roamios aren't listed in the fine print. Anyone know if they are included?


In the email I got for the sale, the tsn for my 6 tuner roamio was listed. So it may be worth a call if you're interested in upgrading yours. I have both and want to keep it that way for now.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

leepoffaith said:


> TiVo Roamios aren't listed in the fine print. Anyone know if they are included?





Anotherpyr said:


> In the email I got for the sale, the tsn for my 6 tuner roamio was listed. So it may be worth a call if you're interested in upgrading yours. I have both and want to keep it that way for now.


TiVo expanded the list of qualifying TiVo boxes for this promotion and it now includes the Roamio boxes--they should work for this promotion (if not, call TiVo).


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Correct, it won't stream to other boxes (or to a PC)--it will only work as a standalone, local, playback unit. I don't know if TiVo will accept it for a paid monthly subscription--you might want to call customer service and ask, if that's something you want to do.
> 
> The simple solution, if you want to have access to certain of the content on your network (and not just locally, or otherwise just want to get rid of the old TiVo box): when your new Bolt box arrives, simply transfer from the old TiVo box to the new the content you want to keep and have network access to. Alternatively. you can transfer the content you want to keep to your PC (pyTivo Desktop is an easy-to-use freeware software to use for this), and then later to your TiVo box if you want to and _if_ the TiVo box is on the TE3 user interface, _not_ the new TE4 user interface (the TE4 user interface will not allow transfers from a PC).
> 
> I would try, at the promo webpage, the TSNs of the older TiVo boxes--who knows, they could work (people sometimes have reported success in the past).


Thankfully my OTA Roamio qualified so I did the upgrade on that machine instead. We only use that machine to stream from our main TiVo anyway so it will be no loss.


----------



## tgenius (Sep 15, 2006)

Probably a dumb question, but if I do the upgrade on my roamio for the bolt, I understand it gets deactivated, can it still be used like a TiVo mini to replace my TiVo mini or is it a doorstop?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Just FYI, TiVo has never deactivated any of my old units used for earlier promotions. I think I'm an unusual case, though.


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

I received an invite via messages on my TiVo Roamio Pro. I too am tempted, but see little reason to upgrade. With coupon, it's still over $400 for the upgrade. I use Apple TV for streaming, so...


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

tgenius said:


> Probably a dumb question, but if I do the upgrade on my roamio for the bolt, I understand it gets deactivated, can it still be used like a TiVo mini to replace my TiVo mini or is it a doorstop?


A non-mini cannot be used exactly like a mini, since a Mini uses a host TiVo to access tuners and recording.

After the Roamio is deactivated, it isn't a complete doorstop since you can still view recording from the Roamio on a TV that is connected directly to the Roamio. However, viewing recordings from a different TiVo (or a Mini) requires a service plan on the Roamio.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

When does the service get transferred? I'm presuming once the new box is activated?
Also is there currently anyway to backup/restore the season passes/likes from one box to another?

Oh - one other question - I'll be upgrading my parents' old Premiere, how hard is it to transfer the cable card (Comcast) - physically it shouldn't be a problem, I'm thinking of calling and re-pairing!


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

Once a device is deactivated can it be reactivated by someone else if you choose to sell it on eBay?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

the_Skywise said:


> When does the service get transferred? I'm presuming once the new box is activated?
> Also is there currently anyway to backup/restore the season passes/likes from one box to another?


According to the website promo page:


> *Upgrading is easy:*
> 
> Call (877) BUY-TIVO or go online to Tivo.com to order a new TiVo BOLT VOX
> Enter your promo code at checkout to get your promotional discount
> ...


 Freeware kmttg can be used to backup and restore season passes and likes. TiVo Online also can be used to transfer season passes.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

HeatherA said:


> Did it take as long as they quoted to get your new boxes?


The woman on the phone fulfilling my order told me I was LITERALLY the first order for this sale. 
It was ordered monday, boxes on my doorstep thursday.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

Adam C. said:


> Once a device is deactivated can it be reactivated by someone else if you choose to sell it on eBay?


Roamio and Premiere I assume so
Older than Premiere? no


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> When I did this, all my boxes were under the TE3 user interface, and I used the My Shows page on the target box to select and list the source box and then select and pull the shows I wanted copied over. In theory, using TiVo Online would be easier, but it kept on malfunctioning for me and simply was a headache. The TE4 user interface doesn't allow this, but a TE4 box can be sidegraded to TE3 to do so (any recordings will be lost when going back to TE3, but if it's a new box with no recordings, there's no loss; otherwise, a recording that one wants to save can be transferred via TiVo Online to another box first or to one's PC using pyTivo Desktop or kmttg).
> 
> It does take time, but the boxes are doing most of the work--you just need to queue up shows periodically.


Thanks for your help. After getting the Bolt back to TE3, I started the transfer, using Tivo online. Right now it's 70% completed after overnight. My Roamio was 90% full. I still have a storage problem so I'm going to try to use my WD drive in an external enclosure on the Bolt. There was a Sabrent with cooling fans mentioned in one of threads you linked to that I can pick up at my local Microcenter. Any other things I should look out for before proceeding?


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> According to the website promo page:
> Freeware kmttg can be used to backup and restore season passes and likes. TiVo Online also can be used to transfer season passes.


August 21, 2018?!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

sender_name said:


> The woman on the phone fulfilling my order told me I was LITERALLY the first order for this sale.


Not surprising since you placed your order well before it was announced.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

the_Skywise said:


> August 21, 2018?!


LOL--that's what the page says (I copied and pasted).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Sonyad said:


> I still have a storage problem so I'm going to try to use my WD drive in an external enclosure on the Bolt. There was a Sabrent with cooling fans mentioned in one of threads you linked to that I can pick up at my local Microcenter. Any other things I should look out for before proceeding?


No first hand experience but you may want to research (1) whether using an external as _additional_ storage is even possible with a BOLT (putting aside the risk/reward factor of only bumping storage by 1TB); (2) how using an external, if possible, affects your ability to migrate to a larger single drive setup; and (3) how an external enclosure can be used for a single drive configuration.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sonyad said:


> Thanks for your help. After getting the Bolt back to TE3, I started the transfer, using Tivo online. Right now it's 70% completed after overnight. My Roamio was 90% full. I still have a storage problem so I'm going to try to use my WD drive in an external enclosure on the Bolt. There was a Sabrent with cooling fans mentioned in one of threads you linked to that I can pick up at my local Microcenter. Any other things I should look out for before proceeding?


I know almost nothing about using an external drive with a TiVo box except that, it's not necessarily simply a plug-'n-play affair. There is a specific DVR Expander that can be used with a TiVo box (no longer being manufactured, and of more limited capacity?) and people otherwise have cabled an external drive to the box. Recommended that you research matters here first, before proceeding. Note that when an external drive is used (at least, with the DVR Expander), recordings are split between the internal and external drives, adding possible complexity and issues.

A separate, attractive option: replace the internal drive with a larger-capacity drive--up to a 3TB drive and the box does all the formatting, etc. (it literally is just replace the drive and the box does the rest--the hardest thing in the process is getting the TiVo box open). There are threads here on the replacement process and YouTube, etc. videos. Also see the following, for some drive options. Tivo Summer Sale 2019 is ON! Just transferred my Series 3 to a new Bolt Vox


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> No first hand experience but you may want to research (1) whether using an external as _additional_ storage is even possible with a BOLT (putting aside the risk/reward factor of only bumping storage by 1TB); (2) how using an external, if possible, affects your ability to migrate to a larger single drive setup; and (3) how an external enclosure can be used for a single drive configuration.


I'm reading threads right now about external storage on the Bolt. The WD drive I have is 4TB not 1TB. I know it's a sunk cost, but I'd like to utilize the WD red drive instead dumping more money into a new internal drive if possible.


----------



## John7777 (Jul 23, 2017)

sender_name said:


> The woman on the phone fulfilling my order told me I was LITERALLY the first order for this sale.
> It was ordered monday, boxes on my doorstep thursday.


I just put in my order today and it should arrive on Thursday. I noticed they extended the deadline too since maybe they aren't flying off the shelves as fast as they thought. I'm fairly certain that the 500 gb vox will be OTA compatible, but I wish I could find more specs to nail it down as an OTA.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sonyad said:


> Thanks for your help. After getting the Bolt back to TE3, I started the transfer, using Tivo online.


Sorry if my earlier post might have misled you: TE3 is not needed to transfer shows via TiVo Online--TE3 only is needed if one wants to transfer shows by using the My Shows listing on a TiVo box (TE4 eliminated that possibility).


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

any internal 2tb drive recommendations for the bolt?


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> LOL--that's what the page says (I copied and pasted).


yeah - I just went back to the email I got and the fine print has August 21, 2019 (that should really be something more up front)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

John7777 said:


> I just put in my order today and it should arrive on Thursday. I noticed they extended the deadline too since maybe they aren't flying off the shelves as fast as they thought. I'm fairly certain that the 500 gb vox will be OTA compatible, but I wish I could find more specs to nail it down as an OTA.


Unless something has changed, the 500GB Bolt is both OTA and cable compatible (it's listed under the promotion page Tech Specs "tab," but TiVo really should be more clear, including up-front).

I also had noted the extension of the promotion date, and likewise was wondering.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

the_Skywise said:


> yeah - I just went back to the email I got and the fine print has August 21, 2019 (that should really be something more up front)


Well, hey, they got the date right in one out of two places, lol.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

the_Skywise said:


> any internal 2tb drive recommendations for the bolt?


You might want to check out this post: Tivo Summer Sale 2019 is ON! Just transferred my Series 3 to a new Bolt Vox


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> Sorry if my earlier post might have misled you: TE3 is not needed to transfer shows via TiVo Online--TE3 only is needed if one wants to transfer shows by using the My Shows listing on a TiVo box (TE4 eliminated that possibility).


Oh, well people tend to hate TE4, so I'm willing to avoid it. It seems the My Shows listing makes you transfer episodes one by one which would be cumbersome.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Sonyad said:


> Oh, well people tend to hate TE4, so I'm willing to avoid it. It seems the My Shows listing makes you transfer episodes one by one which would be cumbersome.


The My Shows method (yep, 1-by-1) would have been cumbersome for me, except that: the TiVo Online method was even moreso, given that it wasn't acting consistently and was missing misc. transfers, doing duplicate transfers, etc.--be sure to double-check it (a pain); and I could queue up My Shows recordings to transfer while watching television--my fingers got fast at the process, queuing up shows in batches.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

weakknees.com has 2 and 3 TB internal drives available as well as 6 and 10 TB external drives for the Bolt, for those interested.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks to the person who suggested just trying the S2DT, I didn't think of that I just assumed the TSN in the email was all that would work (sorry I can't get back upthread to credit properly).

I'll poke around, but wondering about 500GB vs 1TB. In FL we have free Comcast and if I can't reuse my CableCard I'll get a replacement (condo includes 2xHD box so I traded in 1xHD box for a CC years ago). I carry the Premiere back and forth each year.

Other than 4 tuners vs 6, is there any downside to the 500GB version? I can't use TiVo on cable in ON but they used to have program info for OTA, do they still? I tried OTA with my Premiere some years ago, we have two transmission towers here, and on Google Maps it appears I have direct LOS to one of them between two neighbouring buildings if I position antenna right (I literally drew a line on GM satellite view from the tower in the photo, to my bedroom window!). In the end only 1 station came in out of about 6, but I didn't put any effort into it and may be moving. So I'd consider an OTA Bolt VOX for use in ON but not if there's another downside (smaller capacity isn't entirely bad as it's $100 toward a 3TB drive . Don't mean to start a long discussion of 500GB vs 1TB but I'm having trouble navigating on my phone so thought there might be an easy yes/no answer.

Thanks!
=aw


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

andrew1883 said:


> Thanks to the person who suggested just trying the S2DT, I didn't think of that I just assumed the TSN in the email was all that would work (sorry I can't get back upthread to credit properly).
> 
> I'll poke around, but wondering about 500GB vs 1TB. In FL we have free Comcast and if I can't reuse my CableCard I'll get a replacement (condo includes 2xHD box so I traded in 1xHD box for a CC years ago). I carry the Premiere back and forth each year.
> 
> ...


The differences between the 500GB and 1TB: the 1TB is cable-only; 4 vs. 6 tuners; and the hard drive size.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Anybody else get a notice stating they have to ship their old Roamio to TiVo to get the offer?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

For those whose qualified TSN's aren't working online, I was just able to place an order using a Chrome incognito window. I put in the TSN before I logged in to my account. The TSN that didn't work when I was logged in to my account worked and the discount was applied. Then I selected the checkout button at the bottom of the page and the login page displayed. I logged in, discount stayed, and I was able to checkout. 

Yay! I had the same problem last year with the promo and my qualified TSN not working online. I had to spend a great deal of time on the phone on hold to get the promo. Saw where someone mentioned that there might be an issue with cookies so rather than clear my cookies I thought I'd try the incognito window, and it worked for me.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks Mikeguy, I guess I have to decide if I'll have any use for the OTA in ON (where I am now it will require an antenna in the attic or something, but if I move I'll either have a clear view of both towers, or neither . If I go for 3TB upgrade, it doesn't matter how big the internal is that it ships with (unless I sell it).

And 4 tuners isn't so bad with a TiVo I assume (have only ever had 2 tuners), my Bell DVR has 4 tuners I think but I record everything ending +5min to avoid clipping. The Bell software is so stupid that takes 4 tuners if 2 channels are being recorded back-to-back, and a third will fail. I would expect TiVo would invoke "clip up to 5min", and if 3 channels are recording shows back-to-back all with +5min (so theoretically 6 tuners at once), on a 4-tuner TiVo would it just clip 5min at start of two of the later shows? Bell would just fail to record because if it can't start on time it fails. Sorry if that's not clear.

FWIW, as a data point for anyone interested, on eBay.com someone sold a used 3TB w/LTS for $781 shipped, and a new 1TB w/LTS sold for $489 but looked like they meant $849. Meanwhile I got depressed when I saw $100 listings for 1TB w/LTS but that's just someone selling his TSNs. Which I guess makes a 6-tuner $500 if anyone's expanding their TiVo collection. 

=aw


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

the_Skywise said:


> Anybody else get a notice stating they have to ship their old Roamio to TiVo to get the offer?


Not me.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

"Holiday Trade-in, Trade-Up Sale! Once you make your purchase, look for a TiVo FedEx email, with your special return shipping label. This email from FedEx will be sent to the email address you used when purchasing your new BOLT OTA.

You must return your qualifying Roamio OTA 500GB, Roamio OTA 1TB, Roamio OTA VOX 1TB with an All-in Service plan by January 31, 2019.

Your new BOLT OTA temporary service will convert to regular service upon receipt of your trade-in device. If TiVo does not receive your trade-in device by January 31, 2019 TiVo reserves the right to bill your account, $200, for the remaining amount due for an All-in Plan. Terms and restrictions apply."

Getting it there before 1/31/2019 is going to be a trick.

The thing is, I don't have a Roamio OTA either - just a regular Roamio (that will do OTA or cable card)


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

> I'm also bummed because I have 2 older TiVos that have lifetime that we don't use any more but they haven't been on the service in over a year. UGH. We're going to plug them in and activate them in case a sale like this comes around again.


To my knowledge, this is the third summer in a row they've made this or similar offer, so yeah start it up in a couple of months (one would have to go back and check exact qualifying period, it might be worth waiting for winter and not today in case next year it's "Aug 1/19-Jul 31/20" or something stupid).

Two years ago, I didn't know about it and my S2DT didn't qualify because it had been parked since Rogers abandoned direct coax connection from the wall. Last year I had completely forgotten to dig the TiVo out of the locker and start it up. So this year I did it in Nov and again in Apr, I think. I meant to do it monthly but as usual it didn't seem important (also, every time I power it up I worry it will be the last time it works, so I can claim some intention of not running it continuously or using its limited remaining cycles needlessly). This is effectively a computer and HD from 2004 (!) so it's a shock it works at all. 

=aw


----------



## Sonyad (Sep 2, 2014)

the_Skywise said:


> "Holiday Trade-in, Trade-Up Sale! Once you make your purchase, look for a TiVo FedEx email, with your special return shipping label. This email from FedEx will be sent to the email address you used when purchasing your new BOLT OTA.
> 
> You must return your qualifying Roamio OTA 500GB, Roamio OTA 1TB, Roamio OTA VOX 1TB with an All-in Service plan by January 31, 2019.
> 
> ...


What holiday is the trade in for? My email, which I received four days after placing an order, is a Summer Breeze sale.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Sonyad said:


> What holiday is the trade in for? My email, which I received four days after placing an order, is a Summer Breeze sale.


I don't know - I'm getting this pop up every time I enter my Roamio's service ID into the promo code. Now I've already upgraded one using an old Premiere but there's nothing about "one order per customer"


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

the_Skywise said:


> I don't know - I'm getting this pop up every time I enter my Roamio's service ID into the promo code. Now I've already upgraded one using an old Premiere but there's nothing about "one order per customer"


Are they giving you a lower price for the Roamio (since they are requiring you return it) than when you used the Premiere?


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Are they giving you a lower price for the Roamio (since they are requiring you return it) than when you used the Premiere?


Nope - same price


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

the_Skywise said:


> Nope - same price


I tried it with a Roamio TSN and yep, got the same message. No way I'd take that deal.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm trying to resist the upgrade. I'm still debating if I want to move to Channels or Tablo. TiVo works good...but only for OTA. I don't even bother with the apps anymore.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

dishrich said:


> What does anyone think about trying to use the TSN of an old Toshiba Series 2 DVD player combo, that came loaded with the "basic" lifetime service, for this offer?


It didn't work when I tried my old Toshiba and it's still used by a friend every day.

Also my Series 2 which dialed in three months ago didn't qualify. I'll call them today on that one though and go ahead and do the deal if they let me use it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

the_Skywise said:


> "Holiday Trade-in, Trade-Up Sale! Once you make your purchase, look for a TiVo FedEx email, with your special return shipping label. This email from FedEx will be sent to the email address you used when purchasing your new BOLT OTA.
> 
> You must return your qualifying Roamio OTA 500GB, Roamio OTA 1TB, Roamio OTA VOX 1TB with an All-in Service plan by January 31, 2019.
> 
> ...


Aside from the "holiday" oddity, the current promo doesn't include the "BOLT OTA" model.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

krkaufman said:


> Aside from the "holiday" oddity, the current promo doesn't include the "BOLT OTA" model.


Right - I'm getting this in response to using a SN for a regular Roamio.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Just chatted with TiVo customer support - they say that's an erroneous message


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

overFEDEXed said:


> It didn't work when I tried my old Toshiba and it's still used by a friend every day.
> 
> Also my Series 2 which dialed in three months ago didn't qualify. *I'll call them today *on that one though and go ahead and do the deal if they let me use it.


^ This.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

the_Skywise said:


> "Holiday Trade-in, Trade-Up Sale! Once you make your purchase, look for a TiVo FedEx email, with your special return shipping label. This email from FedEx will be sent to the email address you used when purchasing your new BOLT OTA.
> 
> You must return your qualifying Roamio OTA 500GB, Roamio OTA 1TB, Roamio OTA VOX 1TB with an All-in Service plan by January 31, 2019.
> 
> ...





the_Skywise said:


> I don't know - I'm getting this pop up every time I enter my Roamio's service ID into the promo code. Now I've already upgraded one using an old Premiere but there's nothing about "one order per customer"





the_Skywise said:


> Just chatted with TiVo customer support - they say that's an erroneous message


I was just going to post, likely an erroneous pop-up message, and that you should contact TiVo customer support if you want to take advantage of the promotion on a 2nd box. These box-return terms aren't in the email I received yesterday about this promotion, and they aren't at the promotion's webpage.

Good for you!


----------



## 1rickey (Jul 7, 2010)

I’ve been using a TivoHD w/Lifetime & I have 2 others that I use as cable boxes(got them for $25 @ Blockbuster years ago). If I go for the Bolt & they deactivate the Lifetime one, can I still use it as a cable box?


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

I wonder if they’re going to do an Edge trade-in deal.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

randian said:


> I wonder if they're going to do an Edge trade-in deal.


It would be a good way to send some Bolts to heaven.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Aside from the "holiday" oddity, the current promo doesn't include the "BOLT OTA" model.


Also, I'm pretty sure this is a bad screen left over from a previous offer. I have no plan to send my box back.

I did this on an OTA Roamia TSN but now I'm almost regretting it and thinking I should cancel after reading about all the HDD problems with the Bolts and HDD upgrades.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

randian said:


> I wonder if they're going to do an Edge trade-in deal.


Yes.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> It would be a good way to send some Bolts to heaven.


Right idea, but wrong destination...


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

If this deal is still going on, I'm not using my Tivos anymore due to cutting the cord (please don't show me the door) and both are lifetime units.

One is a Series 3 with a suspected bad power supply, but has stayed online up to around three months ago. I'd be willing to sell the TSN from it cheap for someone to transfer it to a new box.


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

I was able to get the deal on my xl4 after chatting and calling in. After getting the email yesterday and not seeing the xl4 tsn listed I checked on the box and it was locked up. Power cycled it and forced a few calls in to the mothership. The phone delays were awful so I chatted with a rep. They said the unit needed to phone home between the date provided and NOW.

Anyway, just got the confirmation email. As others have said, it doesn’t hurt to call.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

one last stupid question - I see I can transfer my season passes and recordings (yay) - Is there any way to backup/transfer the thumbs data from my tivo?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

the_Skywise said:


> one last stupid question - I see I can transfer my season passes and recordings (yay) - Is there any way to backup/transfer the thumbs data from my tivo?


kmttg.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

I took the great suggestions here, used Chrome incognito tab to go to TiVo, ordered a Bolt BOX 1TB w/LTS then input my S2DT's TSN (without dashes) as a promo code. LTS dropped to $100.

[ETA: Note that the S2DT TSN wasn't included in the email from TiVo, though it was powered on for the first time in about 5 years, a few months ago for this express purpose. Those of you whose old box isn't active, don't despair there's always next year. This is my third year trying to be organized.  Screenshot: 07.27.2019-22.26.04 ]

I'm shipping this to FL and I won't be able to power up for about 4 months. Is that safe? Not that I have an alternative. Also, I assume there's nothing else worth ordering at the same time?

Thanks!
=aw


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Isn't the standard limited warranty 30 days?
Edit: parts & labor 90 days, parts only 1 year. 30 day money-back guarantee.

I'd pay the $30 for a 2-year extended warranty if you can't power it up before the basic warranty expires.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

pdhenry said:


> I'd pay the $30 for a 2-year extended warranty if you can't power it up before the basic warranty expires.


Thanks.

[ETA: I don't see anywhere to order extended warranty, figured it would be under accessories or something. Looks like I have 90 days (regular warranty period) to add extended warranty so I guess I don't need to worry. Now I just have to decide whether to upgrade Premiere and sell the result.  ]

=aw


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Has anyone had luck with a device that is qualifying, except for the phone in issue? I have an old THD in a guest room that apparently has not phoned in within the timeframe. The TV in that room is plugged into a powerstrip which was shut off. 
Online isn't working. I haven't decided whether or not to try to order by phone and see if telling the story gets someone to make an exception.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Has anyone done this just to sell the new units? I have a handful of older units (unfortunately the ones I really want to get something for didn't phone in last year). I don't really need another unit, other than the price is right, and my inner engineer loves redundancy. A spare unit in the shelf means I'm instantly back up and running if a lightning strike or other such issue takes out my in service units (has happened. Once lost two TV's, a dsl modem, a cordless phone, etc. Wasn't even a direct strike. Got a neighbor a block away. I was just collateral damage).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

You'd have to check to see whether a Bolt with Lifetime sells on eBay for at least $300 more than your unit with Lifetime. An S2 is a no brainer. A Premiere?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> You'd have to check to see whether a Bolt with Lifetime sells on eBay for at least $300 more than your unit with Lifetime. An S2 is a no brainer. A Premiere?


The unit with the TSN I'd like to use is glitchy and unreliable. I wouldn't sell a device in that condition. If I get at least my $300 out of this, I'm happy with that. I'd like to recycle this unit, but I can't bring myself to do that when it has a lifetime on it.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

eBay prices for completed sales seem to run from $475-675 depending on the capacity.

tivo bolt lifetime | eBay


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I'll keep my CableCARD Romeo. Thanks but no thanks TiVo. This is the only email TSN I got from TiVo. Clearly not a good deal


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

leiff said:


> I'll keep my CableCARD Romeo. Thanks but no thanks TiVo. This is the only email TSN I got from TiVo. Clearly not a good deal


Really? I thought (and still think) that this is a _great_ deal, esp. for older TiVo boxes like my 13-year-old, Lifetimed Toshiba Series 2 TiVo box that I used under an earlier iteration of this deal, to get a new, Lifetimed Bolt box.

(And note, as this seems to be a matter of continual confusion: as the promotion website states,_ any_ qualifying TiVo box can be used for this promotion, not just the box noted in an offer marketing email received directly from TiVo--simply use the TSN (minus dashes) of the box you want to use for the promotion as the promotion code. And if there is any issue, as the webpage further states, simply telephone TiVo customer support.)


----------



## mobouser (Sep 14, 2005)

I got the email and qualify by TSN notice in the email for my 1TB Roamio OTA swap that has to mailed back to TIVO part of this deal requirement. For that I can only purchase a four tuner Bolt OTA ahh I say no thanks.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

mobouser said:


> notice in the email for my 1TB Roamio OTA swap that has to mailed back to TIVO part of this deal requirement


It's an error. Not required in this promo, from multiple sources.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mobouser said:


> I got the email and qualify by TSN notice in the email for my 1TB Roamio OTA swap that has to mailed back to TIVO part of this deal requirement. For that I can only purchase a four tuner Bolt OTA ahh I say no thanks.


My guess is, the mail-back provision in the email is an error. (At least it is when appearing as a pop-up at the TiVo promotion webpage, as a TiVo customer service rep. has confirmed.) And, as the current promotion--at least, at the promotion webpage--does not even offer the Bolt OTA as an option, my guess is, that part of the email is an error as well (trying the promotion at the webpage, using the Roamio OTA's TSN as the promotion code, would verify (or not)).


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Why are TiVo promotions always filled with errors?


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I upgraded my Tivo premiere. Even though I'm still sore about the Thumb ratings being removed.

<grumpy> But it is still a good deal.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> Why are TiVo promotions always filled with errors?


[ducks-and-covers] I truly say this with affection: because TiVo's software engineers are running them? [/ducks-and-covers]


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

As separately posted by @mobouser in the Bolt Hard Drive Upgrade Choice thread (Bolt Hard Drive Upgrade Choice):

goHardDrive.com - Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache (15mm) SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5'' Mobile Hard Drive - 3 Year Warranty

Cost: *$49.99 *(with free ground shipping, no less; and with a full 3-year warranty), for an often-mentioned 2TB replacement drive for the Bolt box.

I would be tempted to run, don't walk. :up::up:


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pdhenry said:


> You'd have to check to see whether a Bolt with Lifetime sells on eBay for at least $300 more than your unit with Lifetime. An S2 is a no brainer. A Premiere?


It's a slippery slope for someone trading in JUST to resell on ebay. Standard ebay and paypal fees come out to about 13%. Plus there is the shipping (they take the 13% on the shipping too). Sooooo, say you list a Vox 500GB at ebay for say $520. You would need shipping and insurance, would be in the $20-25 range. So fees would be like $70. You would end up with about $450 for your new 500GB Vox. You'd be paying $300 plus tax plus the value of your trade in box. Even if an S2 probably about $360-380 cost (say $310-320 for the Vox and just $50-60 for the S2). So quite a bit of work for $70-90 "profit". Even less if you do an S3 or a Premiere since they have quite a bit more value than an S2. And that's assuming you can get the $520 plus shipping for the Vox, after a promo like this there is usually quite a "glut" (good time to BUY if you don't have an eligible trade in box, maybe not to sell). Also need to consider that the Edge may be coming soon.

My conclusion, if you want a Vox for YOURSELF and/or maybe your S2/S3/Premiere is iffy, works but problems, then the deal is GREAT. If you are doing it just to resell, well a lot of work for minimum returns (IMO).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

When I looked I also saw that someone had sold their lifetime TSN (just the TSN) for about $100, so there's also that route.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pdhenry said:


> When I looked I also saw that someone had sold their lifetime TSN (just the TSN) for about $100, so there's also that route.


I think that could be the way to go depending on which model you have. Great if local, if not have to deal with online payment sites etc. And maybe some fees. You would have to check to make sure your TSNs work (actually put them in like you were ordering), then transfer the TSN to the buyer, hopefully all would go smoothly, with time delays the promo could end or sell out. If I did it I'd do it local, that way can do everything on the spot, make sure everyone is happy, no issues with Tivo and TSNs.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

Lurker1 said:


> Why are TiVo promotions always filled with errors?


Well..., they figure, you might as well get use to it from the get go.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> When I looked I also saw that someone had sold their lifetime TSN (just the TSN) for about $100, so there's also that route.


Still got two here for sale lol

I'd be more willing at $50 just to let someone enjoy them and add to my 3D Printer fund on PayPal. And if someone is a decently active person on here, id even let them test them one at a time before payment.

I know that's asking for trouble, but I trust this place more than eBay.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> My guess is, TiVo "Basic" service won't count--it's not considered by TiVo to be "Lifetime," it's "Basic." But why not try online, if you're curious? (Just use the Series 2 TSN, without dashes, as the promo code.) I think that the worst that will happen is that the website says that the code is not valid for the offer.


Yep, that's what happened...oh well, worth a shot for a minute of work...


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

Just ordered a new Bolt VOX 500GB using my Roamio's TSN via phone call to TiVo.

Shortly after my order was processed, I received an email with this subject line:
*TiVo Custom Support: Case Knowledge Article *

Attached to this email was a PDF file with the following filename:
*2019-Summer-Breeze-Sale-of-a-Lifetime-S2-S3-S4-S5-TiVo-BOLT-Offer-with-99-AI*

This file is the TiVo CSR Level 1 script for the Summer Breeze promo. It describes in detail which boxes qualify and what the CSR is to do when a customer calls in who falls just outside the 12 month window. FYI...if 13-18 months, a Level 2 CSR can provide the deal.

There are a lot of additional offer details in the file. Have a read...


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

skaggs said:


> Just ordered a new Bolt VOX 500GB using my Roamio's TSN via phone call to TiVo.
> 
> Shortly after my order was processed, I received an email with this subject line:
> *TiVo Custom Support: Case Knowledge Article *
> ...


Why was this sent to you?


----------



## skaggs (Feb 13, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> Why was this sent to you?


I have no idea. It was attached to the email.

Here's a portion of the text from the email:



> Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I am attaching an Article from our Knowledge Base related to your inquiry.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lurker1 said:


> Why was this sent to you?


Because somebody at TiVo messed-up. (That "vanity code" going public is going to cause problems.)

I hadn't really looked closely at the deal, not looking to take advantage of it, but calling it a $99 service "transfer" is silly. The fee is $100 ($99.99).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

skaggs said:


> Just ordered a new Bolt VOX 500GB using my Roamio's TSN via phone call to TiVo.
> 
> Shortly after my order was processed, I received an email with this subject line:
> *TiVo Custom Support: Case Knowledge Article *
> ...


Way cool! Thanks for sharing--


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Way cool! Thanks for sharing--


Given the info it contains, it shouldn't have been shared, at least not in full.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Given the info it contains, it shouldn't have been shared, at least not in full.


I haven't read it yet, to know what, if anything, might be considered "objectionable." Really was thanking the OP for thinking of others,


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

"Your TiVo Bolt will be delivered on Wednesday!"
Checks today "Your TiVo bolt order is still processing"
uh huh...


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Because somebody at TiVo messed-up. (That "vanity code" going public is going to cause problems.)


Oh ho ho ho ho ho! Just to give it a whirl, I added other TiVO's from the the Outlet to my cart with the "vanity code" as the promo code and--oh boy--it works perfectly!!!! Screen below:


----------



## tgenius (Sep 15, 2006)

I am tempted, but seeing as I only use my Roamio for OTA, I can't justify spending $300 just to get a little faster menu running OTA. All my OTT stuff runs on my Apple TV 4Ks


----------



## arglebargle2 (Mar 22, 2019)

I've been poking around ebay/craigslist looking at older units to buy for this promo.

It's amazing how many people put pictures showing the TSN in their ad. I'd hate to buy one of those and end up having the TSN already used by someone else!


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

arglebargle2 said:


> I've been poking around ebay/craigslist looking at older units to buy for this promo.
> 
> It's amazing how many people put pictures showing the TSN in their ad. I'd hate to buy one of those and end up having the TSN already used by someone else!


Not to spam, but I have two TSN's available.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

tgenius said:


> I am tempted, but seeing as I only use my Roamio for OTA, I can't justify spending $300 just to get a little faster menu running OTA. All my OTT stuff runs on my Apple TV 4Ks


I was in the same boat - With the Bolt I get a smaller footprint (meh), newer hardware (the Roamio is 5 years old now) that should be supported for longer AND streaming to the TiVo app.
My cable contract is up in a year and I'm seriously debating dropping cable altogether and that was also weighing on my decision (do I really need a TiVo device for another 5 years?). In the end I went ahead and pulled the trigger as I could use the OTA capabilities of it.


----------



## ltazj (Jul 29, 2019)

skaggs said:


> Just ordered a new Bolt VOX 500GB using my Roamio's TSN via phone call to TiVo.
> 
> Shortly after my order was processed, I received an email with this subject line:
> *TiVo Custom Support: Case Knowledge Article *
> ...


I suggest deleting that attachment. Somebody may probably lose their job over that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> I haven't read it yet, to know what, if anything, might be considered "objectionable." Really was thanking the OP for thinking of others,


Sure, but not the company, or the employee who erroneously or foolishly sent out that PDF.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

ltazj said:


> I suggest deleting that attachment. Somebody may probably lose their job over that.


I think the damage has already been done. Once its on the internet, its *really* hard to remove an item...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Sure, but not the company, or the employee who erroneously or foolishly sent out that PDF.


My guess is, the OP wasn't looking to harm anyone, but simply was intending to share an "inner look" at the company and promotion, perhaps out of enthusiasm.


----------



## ltazj (Jul 29, 2019)

compuguy said:


> I think the damage has already been done. Once its on the internet, its *really* hard to remove an item...


That's true. However, with 32 views its worth a try. It may effect customers contacting CSRs to upgrade TSNs that aren't working on the website. Think delayed or cancelled orders while they go through order histories to confirm whether they are valid or not. Or CSRs unable to transfer at all because the code will be deactivated. Regarding those that use the code on tivo.com, they may have their orders cancelled anyway or contacted later to pay the difference or have their service deactivated.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> My guess is, the OP wasn't looking to harm anyone, but simply was intending to share an "inner look" at the company and promotion, perhaps out of enthusiasm.


I won't speculate on motivations for the PDF having been posted, or keeping it posted.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I just wonder what would happen if you use that code then after the sale is over you can not provide a qualifying TSN to deactivate if asked for one.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

KevTech said:


> I just wonder what would happen if you use that code then after the sale is over you can not provide a qualifying TSN to deactivate if asked for one.


TiVo has been known to suddenly disable a customer's DVR without notice months later when they discover an irregularity in their records.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I was able to cancel my order. It took a few days, but it now shows canceled on my order page. I'm going to stick with my Roamio until it dies due to the fact that it doesn't seem like upgrading to the Bolt really gives me much over my Roamio. Plus I didn't like that it's not as easy to upgrade the hard drive as on the Roamio. Maybe I'll jump in on the "next" sale next summer.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

I bit on the 500gb Bolt Vox and am transferring the lifetime off my Roamio 4 tuner model Cable/OTA. Not bad for $300, and I will use the Bolt on our only 4K TV. I had been waiting for an offer like this one. I like the idea of having the cable card option just in case, even though I have not used a cable card in a while.


----------



## theruckman (Jun 21, 2005)

So I have a Lifetime TiVo Series 4 Model TCD746320 -is this eligible for the deal? I got the email from them too. BUT if it IS eligable, would it really be worth it for me? I upgraded to a 3TB a few years ago, I LOVE it....what are the pros and cons here? Will it REALLY stop working when they say it will? I am confused because sounds like they said this before but does not sound like anyones Tivo stopped working?

thx
Scott


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm not in the market this go around. That said, I was intrigued that only one of my two Roamios TSNs showed up in the email about the sale I received from TiVo. Both Roamios have been in active use continuously, so it's not that. The one in the email was my base-model Roamio, while the one not in the email was my Roamio Pro.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

theruckman said:


> So I have a Lifetime TiVo Series 4 Model TCD746320 -is this eligible for the deal? I got the email from them too. BUT if it IS eligable, would it really be worth it for me? I upgraded to a 3TB a few years ago, I LOVE it....what are the pros and cons here? Will it REALLY stop working when they say it will? I am confused because sounds like they said this before but does not sound like anyones Tivo stopped working?
> 
> thx
> Scott


1) Yes, it should be eligible as long as it was in active use by the time the sale began.
2) Can't really tell if it's "worth it" - that's a decision you'd have to make.
3) Yes, the old TiVo would lose its subscription if you took advantage of this sale.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Has anyone's email contained more than one TSN? Either of my Premieres seem to activate the deal although only one was identified in the email.


----------



## 1rickey (Jul 7, 2010)

Is the extended warranty or getting a renewed Bolt recommended?


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

FYI, TiVO has disabled the "Vanity Code", at least from the front end. Either they have changed to a new one or they disabled it from the front end only. I wonder how many trouble ones were created? I didn't actually try to complete an order using it.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

1rickey said:


> Is the extended warranty or getting a renewed Bolt recommended?


In 15+ years I've had one TiVo failure, due to a nearby lightning strike. I keep them on UPS's for the most part.

Having said that, recent Bolts seem to have a higher failure rate judging by the number of reports on FB of "four blinking lights.". So... Maybe?


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

pdhenry said:


> Has anyone's email contained more than one TSN? Either of my Premieres seem to activate the deal although only one was identified in the email.


It looks like the e-mail will just have one of the devices, but the other ones are available. You have to *call* them up to complete the transaction. In the backend, they will enter a "Vanity Code" and then create a case internally to turn off your desired unit at the end of the promo period. Unfortunately, there does not appear to be a way for how they set it up to have multiple TiVO's in the database for the sale (seems to be running off a spreadsheet) and it's unclear how they decided which unit to use.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I've had success using another eligible TSN, but only when I'm not logged into tivo.com and or in an incognito tab (and I haven't verified that it doesn't change to the one in the email once I do log in - and I'm just experimenting, not buying). I've read about the Vanity Code but I had interpreted that as a workaround for the CSRs.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

pdhenry said:


> I've had success using another eligible TSN, but only when I'm not logged into tivo.com and or in an incognito tab (and I haven't verified that it doesn't change to the one in the email once I do log in - and I'm just experimenting, not buying). I've read about the Vanity Code but I had interpreted that as a workaround for the CSRs.


I had tried your incognito method in a couple of different browsers, but it did not work for me. Inconsistency, yay!


----------



## michigan bob (Jan 17, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> If anyone doing this deal wants expanded storage, here's a deal on the Toshiba 2TB 2.5" hard drive that can be used for replacement, new at $99.99 shipped. (Note that there's a "Best offer" option--don't know if the seller is taking lower offers.) The replacement is easy enough and is drop-in in nature (no formatting, etc. of the drive needs to be done)--the hardest part is prying the Bolt box's case open.
> 
> BRAND NEW WITH WARRANTY(MQ03ABB200) Toshiba 2TB 5400RPM SATA 2.5" Internal Drive 4058154047279 | eBay
> 
> ...


Mike---Is that true that I can drop in the 3TB Toshiba drive directly from MacSales and I dont have to format the drive. My storage will increase to ~450 hours?


----------



## DBV1 (Jul 13, 2018)

I got the TSN code for my Tivo Romaio that I purchased last year. Is it worth upgrading to the 500gb Bolt. I use my Tivo for antenna tv. Is the Tivo Bolt OTA better for OTA than the 500gb Bolt?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

michigan bob said:


> Is that true that I can drop in the 3TB Toshiba drive directly from MacSales and I dont have to format the drive. My storage will increase to ~450 hours?


Yes. 3TB is the cut-off for not requiring some additional drive preparation - on Roamios and BOLTs. (You can drop-in larger drives, but the DVR won't make use of the additional capacity sans prep.)

Regards,
Not Mike


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DBV1 said:


> Is the Tivo Bolt OTA better for OTA than the 500gb Bolt?


Word was that the BOLT OTA's tuner is better than the OTA tuner in a standard 4-tuner BOLT, but I haven't seen any testing/posts backing-up the claim.


----------



## michigan bob (Jan 17, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Yes. 3TB is the cut-off for not requiring some additional drive preparation - on Roamios and BOLTs. (You can drop-in larger drives, but the DVR won't make use of the additional capacity sans prep.)
> 
> Regards,
> Not Mike


Sweet. Just ordered the 3TB Toshiba drive from MacSales.com. Ordered the TIvo 1TB VOX on Sunday. Both will arrive on Thursday. Plan to put in drive before setting up Bolt. Can't wait.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

michigan bob said:


> Ordered the TIvo 1TB VOX on Sunday. Both will arrive on Thursday. Plan to put in drive before setting up Bolt. Can't wait.


Just to be clear, you're looking for a digital cable-only DVR, right?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

michigan bob said:


> Mike---Is that true that I can drop in the 3TB Toshiba drive directly from MacSales and I dont have to format the drive. My storage will increase to ~450 hours?


As noted, up to 3TB and the TiVo box does all the needed formatting, etc. Way nice. 

Now, it's not as simple as simply_ dropping in_ the drive.  It's removing a few screws from the Bolt box, prying it open (the most "difficult" part), removing some screws to replace the drive, and detaching/re-attaching the hard drive cable, plus repositioning the WiFi cable. A handy guide on the process (complete with a caught, instructive goof):








michigan bob said:


> Sweet. Just ordered the 3TB Toshiba drive from MacSales.com. Ordered the TIvo 1TB VOX on Sunday. Both will arrive on Thursday. Plan to put in drive before setting up Bolt. Can't wait.


One thing to consider: you might want to set the as-received Bolt up first, to make sure that it--including the original hard drive--are working and fine to begin with. An extra round of steps (in setting the box up twice), but may be worth it (personally, I would).


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

michigan bob said:


> Sweet. Just ordered the 3TB Toshiba drive from MacSales.com. Ordered the TIvo 1TB VOX on Sunday. Both will arrive on Thursday. Plan to put in drive before setting up Bolt. Can't wait.


I did the same thing with the 0.5 TB Bolt. Both are arriving Thursday as well. I'm thinking of ordering a cable card from Comcast for it too. I can always pull the one from my Roamio basic and turn that one in after the Bolt's going; eliminate down time.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DBV1 said:


> I got the TSN code for my Tivo Romaio that I purchased last year. Is it worth upgrading to the 500gb Bolt. I use my Tivo for antenna tv. *Is the Tivo Bolt OTA better for OTA than the 500gb Bolt?*


Do you mean, between a Roamio box (which you have) and a Bolt box? Some people have said that the Bolt's tuner is weaker for OTA reception, but in informal, actual side-by-side comparison (ok, the boxes are 3' apart  ), I don't seem to notice any reception difference between a Roamio OTA box and a Bolt "basic" box. (Separately, I don't have a Bolt OTA box to compare its tuner to a Bolt "basic" box.)

The major considerations, between the Roamio and Bolt boxes (apart from the cosmetic--and I actually like the Bolt's shape, as a change): the Bolt will do 4K (limited content available, at present), and is a bit faster, especially for app use in starting apps up (in TiVo show play use, I don't notice any real difference--I will see it in restarting the box, where the Bolt box starts much faster). On the flip side, replacement drives are less expensive for the Roamio boxes and seem to have been less problematic; also, some people have reported that the Bolt box fan (or its placement) can be noisier (I haven't had that).

Some people have concluded that, given the above and with their own uses, it's not worth it to them to replace their Roamio box. It's a big YMMV.

One extra point: I don't know which Roamio model you have, but the Bolt box includes a TiVo Stream-like capability (to stream to other devices) built-in--some of the Roamio models (the Roamio OTA and Roamio "basic" models) do not. Also, the Bolt over-the-air model in this promotion is not the separate "Bolt OTA" model but the Bolt "basic" model--as such, it has MoCA capability built in (the above-mentioned Roamio models do not; likewise, the Bolt OTA) and can be set-up for either OTA or cable use (the Roamio OTA, as well as the Bolt OTA, are strictly over-the-air DVRs).

A last difference, between Bolt models: the Bolt OTA (as distinct from the Bolt "basic" in the promotion) cannot run the TE3 user interface.


----------



## Hrbek14 (Jun 11, 2013)

1rickey said:


> Is the extended warranty or getting a renewed Bolt recommended?


Another question along this line - if you buy your own hard drive and replace it, is any warranty (limited and/or extended) still valid? Or are you just wasting your money on it at that point?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Hrbek14 said:


> Another question along this line - if you buy your own hard drive and replace it, is any warranty (limited and/or extended) still valid? Or are you just wasting your money on it at that point?


Unclear. I believe there was a recent court ruling that upholds the right of owners to replace hard drives in electronic equipment without repercussions from the manufacturer.


----------



## rainbow (Feb 8, 2008)

i just sprang for the 4 tuner vox, replacing my last oled series 3. i had previously bought a WD 8TB expander that i have not opened up yet which i am hoping to use with this new one. i don't really like the idea of using an external hd, but love as much space on a HD as i can get.

Correction - I did not buy the expander; it is a wd 8tb easystore. Based on some reading I have been doing on the site, it looks like I will need to get an alternate enclosure for it to work?


----------



## DBV1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow - thank you for your feedback. Very informative! I have a TiVo Roamio OTA 1TB, so I currently don't have the streaming capabilities. When you stream is it only at home or when I travel too?

Sounds like it might be worth it to upgrade then. I thought I read that Tivo had a new dvr coming out this Fall, but was not sure what the difference would be with that. Thanks again for all of the help. 

QUOTE="Mikeguy, post: 11830223, member: 117118"]Do you mean, between a Roamio box (which you have) and a Bolt box? Some people have said that the Bolt's tuner is weaker for OTA reception, but in informal, actual side-by-side comparison (ok, the boxes are 3' apart  ), I don't seem to notice any reception difference between a Roamio OTA box and a Bolt "basic" box. (Separately, I don't have a Bolt OTA box to compare its tuner to a Bolt "basic" box.)

The major considerations, between the Roamio and Bolt boxes (apart from the cosmetic--and I actually like the Bolt's shape, as a change): the Bolt will do 4K (limited content available, at present), and is a bit faster, especially for app use in starting apps up (in TiVo show play use, I don't notice any real difference--I will see it in restarting the box, where the Bolt box starts much faster). On the flip side, replacement drives are less expensive for the Roamio boxes and seem to have been less problematic; also, some people have reported that the Bolt box fan (or its placement) can be noisier (I haven't had that).

Some people have concluded that, given the above and with their own uses, it's not worth it to them to replace their Roamio box. It's a big YMMV.

One extra point: I don't know which Roamio model you have, but the Bolt box includes a TiVo Stream-like capability (to stream to other devices) built-in--some of the Roamio models (the Roamio OTA and Roamio "basic" models) do not. Also, the Bolt over-the-air model in this promotion is not the separate "Bolt OTA" model but the Bolt "basic" model--as such, it has MoCA capability built in (the above-mentioned Roamio models do not; likewise, the Bolt OTA) and can be set-up for either OTA or cable use (the Roamio OTA, as well as the Bolt OTA, are strictly over-the-air DVRs).

A last difference, between Bolt models: the Bolt OTA (as distinct from the Bolt "basic" in the promotion) cannot run the TE3 user interface.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

DBV1 said:


> Wow - thank you for your feedback. Very informative! I have a TiVo Roamio OTA 1TB, so I currently don't have the streaming capabilities. When you stream is it only at home or when I travel too?
> 
> Sounds like it might be worth it to upgrade then. I thought I read that Tivo had a new dvr coming out this Fall, but was not sure what the difference would be with that. Thanks again for all of the help.


You can add streaming to your Roamio OTA itself as well, by buying a TiVo Stream device and adding it to your network. However, TiVo no longer sells the Stream--it can be found on eBay (as well as, at a higher price, at WeaKnees and currently in renewed form at Amazon.com). (The trick with eBay: making sure that this isn't a cableco Stream being re-sold unauthorizedly, in which case it can't be registered with TiVo, as is necessary for it to function.)

The Stream device/TiVo box in-box streaming capability allow for streaming to an iOS or Android device, in-home and out-of-home. Some people also have been able to stream out-of-home to a PC (note: this isn't universal and it doesn't work for some people). It's not as "guaranteed" as it might seem, and some people have had issues--lots of posts here on it. It helps to have a strong Internet connection.

TiVo info. on it all: TiVo Discover|Mobile Apps|Learn about TiVo mobile apps.

Also, note that TiVo announced earlier this year that it is coming out with Roku, Apple TV, and Fire TV apps this year, for use with those devices.[/QUOTE]


----------



## theruckman (Jun 21, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> 1) Yes, it should be eligible as long as it was in active use by the time the sale began.
> 2) Can't really tell if it's "worth it" - that's a decision you'd have to make.
> 3) Yes, the old TiVo would lose its subscription if you took advantage of this sale.


I should have been a bit more clear with my questions but is there somewhere I can look that has the advantages over my current box? Is the GUI totally different and or faster? I will say on my current Tivo I only use it for Tivo -thats it.....streaming amazon or netflix is terrible, I always use my Roku first. Thats what I mean by "worth it" though, what are the advantages apart from being a new machine? Is the streaming better? ALSO could I drop a big 4TB HD in it? I did that with my current with a Linux start disk or something.
And your last #3 point helps in that the email Tivo sent to me, it sounds more like an "ultimatum" saying: 
"Your current box will be deactivated by August 21, 2019" -this totally sounded to me like "hey you need to take advantage of this because your current box will soon be dead!"

thx


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

theruckman said:


> I should have been a bit more clear with my questions but is there somewhere I can look that has the advantages over my current box? Is the GUI totally different and or faster? I will say on my current Tivo I only use it for Tivo -thats it.....streaming amazon or netflix is terrible, I always use my Roku first. Thats what I mean by "worth it" though, what are the advantages apart from being a new machine? Is the streaming better? ALSO could I drop a big 4TB HD in it? I did that with my current with a Linux start disk or something.
> And your last #3 point helps in that the email Tivo sent to me, it sounds more like an "ultimatum" saying:
> "Your current box will be deactivated by August 21, 2019" -this totally sounded to me like "hey you need to take advantage of this because your current box will soon be dead!"
> 
> thx


See, e.g.:

Premiere XL4-compare to Roamio Plus and Bolt+

My Big Duh! Roamio vs Premiere...and Bolt?

Should I upgrade to Bolt!?

I'll leave you to continue the review. (I did the search "tivo premiere vs. bolt site:tivocommunity.com" under a search engine.)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Hrbek14 said:


> Another question along this line - if you buy your own hard drive and replace it, is any warranty (limited and/or extended) still valid? Or are you just wasting your money on it at that point?


The way this has tended to work out: people have tended to keep their original drive and then, if a TiVo box issue* develops, put it back in the TiVo box for the making of the warranty claim and return. Based on posts here, TiVo generally has not seemed to deny warranty coverage in this circumstance. There was an earlier post in the forum from a TiVo official expressing this "laid back" attitude, noting that TiVo has denied warranty coverage, IIRC, where a customer has been difficult, has drawn attention to the hard drive replacement, or was involved in copyright protection circumvention activity. (Note, also, the post above re the right to repair/replace without warranty ramification.)

If this still concerns you, you could wait until the 1-year warranty period (assuming no extended warranty) expires and do the replacement at that point. I still would hold onto the original drive, though: TiVo has been known sometimes to be generous with TiVo box replacement even outside of the warranty period.

* Not related to the replaced hard drive, of course.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> I'm not in the market this go around. That said, I was intrigued that only one of my two Roamios TSNs showed up in the email about the sale I received from TiVo. Both Roamios have been in active use continuously, so it's not that. The one in the email was my base-model Roamio, while the one not in the email was my Roamio Pro.


I'm intrigued, but, based on history, am not surprised. I wouldn't be surprised to learn that the marketing email only allocated enough space in the field for a single TiVo box to be listed.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

1rickey said:


> *Is the extended warranty *or getting a renewed Bolt recommended?


A question I've had each time when purchasing. And each time, I decide to think about it after buying, and then forget about the post-purchase deadline.

From posts here, "renewed" TiVo boxes have seemed beneficial. A renewed Roamio OTA box I purchased under a TiVo promotion seemed to be brand new, apart from the generic box.

The wonks-in-the-know tell us that absent special circumstances (e.g. large equipment that is hard to move), extended warranties benefit the supplier more than the customer. But some customers just feel more comfortable with them. An extra factor here: in the past, TiVo has been known sometimes to be generous with replacement TiVo boxes even outside of the warranty period.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

Ordered mine (1TB Vox) on the 26th and it was at my doorstep when I got home this afternoon. I had no idea it was going to arrive so soon, so I hadn't even ordered another cablecard for it. I was upgrading from a Series 2DT, which I considered getting a cable box for, but now that this offer arrived, I've scrapped that plan.

I have a 3TB Bolt+ in the living room, a Premiere XL4 in the bedroom, and the old S2 was in the dining room/office, sharing the display with a computer. I've actually gotten used to Hydra now, so I may swap spots for the new unit and the Premiere XL4.

Still don't have a 4K TV yetbut I may be "inheriting" a 40" for the bedroom. If I get it, I'll definitely put the Bolt Vox there.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

pdhenry said:


> I've had success using another eligible TSN, but only when I'm not logged into tivo.com and or in an incognito tab (and I haven't verified that it doesn't change to the one in the email once I do log in


I tried this method, and my new Bolt shipped today. FedEx says delivery to FL Friday Aug 2. 

The email came with only my Premiere's TSN shown, same as the last 2 years. Except this year I had remembered to dig out the S2DT, power it up, connect to TiVo, then shut it down and put away (it's from 2004 so I figure every minute could be its last). Then I did the incognito thing, it took the S2DT as code, and they're shipping the Premiere. I haven't tested the Premiere's TSN and I may just not upgrade it at all -- my first thought was upgrade and resell, but who knows in 2 years maybe there will be a _newer_ TiVo I can upgrade to from the Premiere, and sell the Bolt!

=aw


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Not sure if it's been mentioned or already obvious... but is the 500GB model a black box, not white? Please confirm. Thank you.


----------



## pldmich (Dec 4, 2010)

Received my 500gb yesterday and it's black.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Balzer said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned or already obvious... but is the 500GB model a black box, not white? Please confirm. Thank you.


Both models available are new "VOX" models, all of which are black. You should only see the original white model available as "renewed," in the outlet or occasionally during promos.


----------



## theruckman (Jun 21, 2005)

Based on what alot of Tivo owners on Slickdeals are saying about build quality of newer Tivos, I am gonna pass on this deal:
Transfer TiVo lifetime service for $100 with purchase of a new TiVo bolt. $299.98
thanks for everyone chiming in that did


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

theruckman said:


> Based on what alot of Tivo owners on Slickdeals are saying about build quality of newer Tivos, I am gonna pass on this deal


Some of those comments are wrong or are posted by misinformed people.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm reading a lot of Bolt complaints on Facebook (including people with three or more bad units in a row) but my two from 2017 have been fine. I'm suspecting quality is being designed out over time.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

theruckman said:


> Based on what alot of Tivo owners on Slickdeals are saying about build quality of newer Tivos, I am gonna pass on this deal:
> Transfer TiVo lifetime service for $100 with purchase of a new TiVo bolt. $299.98
> thanks for everyone chiming in that did


yeh I would avoid Slickdeal comments like the plague It is mostly trolls or people who have zero clue about a product


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

KevTech said:


> Some of those comments are wrong or are posted by misinformed people.


On Slickdeals? Nah, how could that be?!?


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

Two Bolts here, both purchased on two different summer breeze sales. No real issues with either of the them, save the usual streaming app lockups from time to time. I thought I was having drive problems with the original refurbished model, but that was probably related to the E-sata drive attached to it- I've since had the internal updated to a 3TB drive from Weaknees, and it's been fine. The WD 1TB external e-sata went back into storage.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Balzer said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned or already obvious... but is the 500GB model a black box, not white? Please confirm. Thank you.


Good point. The original Bolt 500GB, in white, still is available (new) from Amazon, if you really want it. 

https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-BOLT-50...vo+bolt+500gb&qid=1564589418&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

My wife texted me a JPEG of the screen from our TiVo Roamio OTA offering this deal. I am a hard sell on this right now. My TiVo Roamio OTA is working well, so what would be the MOST compelling reason to even switch to this right now? I gather that it is the 4K. However, I don't have any 4K monitors, yet. And, the 4K would only be from streaming stuff, right, not OTA, at least in my area, so far.

The other practical issue, for us, is the internet speed requirement for content streamed in 4K. We aren't there, yet in my neighborhood.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Good point. The original Bolt 500GB, in white, still is available (new) from Amazon, if you really want it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TiVo-BOLT-50...vo+bolt+500gb&qid=1564589418&s=gateway&sr=8-3


Um.. no. I am thinking of upgrading my older, barely used, original Roamio... but only if the Bolt is black.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jim1348 said:


> My wife texted me a JPEG of the screen from our TiVo Roamio OTA offering this deal. I am a hard sell on this right now. My TiVo Roamio OTA is working well, so what would be the MOST compelling reason to even switch to this right now?


It's subjective, by my take would be:

mobile streaming functionality built-into the BOLT (which will be useful if/when TiVo releases their TiVo app for streaming boxes)
Whether that's sufficiently compelling is another matter.

See also:

built-in VOX communication (requires TE4 and VOX Remote)
fasterer, primarily improving app performance
4K


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Balzer said:


> Um.. no. I am thinking of upgrading my older, barely used, original Roamio... but only if the Bolt is black.


I like to think of my white TiVo Bolt as a collector's item.  Really, the color _does_ grow on you (but I understand) . . . .


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

For a brief moment, I thought about handing down my TiVo Roamio OTA to my mother-in-law. How valuable would a TiVo Roamio OTA be without lifetime service? That "gift" to her would end up costing her, what, $15 per month or whatever they would charge for that device to someone else for Lifetime Service. I still think I will pass.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

Jim1348 said:


> That "gift" to her would end up costing her, what, $15 per month or whatever they would charge for that device to someone else for Lifetime Service. I still think I will pass.


I think LTS on a new Bolt OTA is now $250 so 4 years to pay off vs annual at $70 [though annual does give you the warranty service of $49 for a replacement (plus you pay to ship back the dead one?)]. Monthly is $7 with 1yr commitment (i.e. $84). Do they let you add service to a Roamio OTA? I assume you meant the box you're going to use for upgrade?

=aw


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Jim1348 said:


> For a brief moment, I thought about handing down my TiVo Roamio OTA to my mother-in-law. How valuable would a TiVo Roamio OTA be without lifetime service? That "gift" to her would end up costing her, what, $15 per month or whatever they would charge for that device to someone else for Lifetime Service. I still think I will pass.


Unless she's the type who wouldn't mind a monthly expense like that, that's one of those "un-gifts."  (I was involved in an "un-gift" situation once, when I sent a flip-phone to my parents, who generally had no need for cellular phone service; my mom very tentatively called me up to thank me but also to tell me that they really weren't in the market for the monthly expense, and I explained that I understood but had intended that they simply put the unsubscribed phone in the car glove compartment and use it to call 911 in the case of an emergency (an unsubscribed telephone still having 911 access)--a recommendation I had read in "Money" magazine.)


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

Is there a way to add Extended Warranty without calling TiVo? I see there's a dropdown at time of order, but my box is already in transit and active.

Thanks.
=aw


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Unless she's the type who wouldn't mind a monthly expense like that, that's one of those "un-gifts."  (I was involved in an "un-gift" situation once, when I sent a flip-phone to my parents, who generally had no need for cellular phone service; my mom very tentatively called me up to thank me but also to tell me that they really weren't in the market for the monthly expense, and I explained that I understood but had intended that they simply put the unsubscribed phone in the car glove compartment and use it to call 911 in the case of an emergency (an unsubscribed telephone still having 911 access)--a recommendation I had read in "Money" magazine.)


Hah, I did that very same thing with my late mother and my oldest sister. I think it is a great idea, by the way!


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not to stray too far off-topic, but I agree it's a great idea. Only limitation one has to watch for, is that AFAIK the only restriction is the phone has to be able to smell a signal. So an older phone, e.g. ancient TDMA (AT&T/Cingular, TMo) candybar phone would no longer work for 911, and even 2G-only phones are going that way (AT&T dropped 2G GSM, I think TMo hasn't yet but is cutting back coverage). We have a grandfathered TMo PAYG plan on a wonderful 10yo 2G handset, lasts almost a week without charging (and without use). We use it for "urgent" use (not to the level of 911) or if we have only 1 US phone with us, but I think it will soon stop working too. The SIM will still be good I hope, but in a newer handset. I may have the details wrong but it's a consideration.

=aw


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

andrew1883 said:


> Is there a way to add Extended Warranty without calling TiVo? I see there's a dropdown at time of order, but my box is already in transit and active.
> 
> Thanks.


My guess is no, but you might check your account at tivo.com, on the off-chance that TiVo includes an option there. In the past, a TiVo rep. told me, IIRC, that you have 30 days post-purchase to add it (although I thought I read, here, someone say 90 days).

But the telephone customer support people at TiVo are pretty friendly (and maybe you can talk them into throwing you a free TiVo Slide Pro or other remote).


----------



## QMaster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

thompsr2 said:


> My aunt physically gave me her Lifetime Series 2 TiVo years ago. She did not officially transfer it to my TiVo account. I connected it to the internet about a year or two ago. Could I use the TSN to get the discount or does it have to officially be transferred to my account first?


Log into YOUR account. Order One (or more) TiVo Bolts (500GB or 1TB). When you see "promo code" enter the 15 digit TSN of your AUNT'S BOX without the hyphens. It will ACCEPT the TSN as the promo code and adjust the price of the ALL-IN lifetime service to $99 for ALL TiVo Bolts on that ONE order. <I have done IT! {Next, according to others: last year a SINGLE promo code TSN was needed to purchase ONE or more TiVo Bolts}.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

> a TiVo rep. told me, IIRC, that you have 30 days post-purchase to add it (although I thought I read, here, someone say 90 days).


Thanks. I've always had pleasant experiences when I've called, I just figure they're probably busy right now. Can't find anywhere to add extended warranty in my account, though I do have the option (for the first 30 days) to change service plan to monthly or annual .

The rep you spoke with may have been confusing extended warranty with money-back guarantee. I note the basic Limited Warranty (90 days labor, 1yr parts) requires customer to pay all shipping costs, I assume both directions which is a bit of a rip. Assuming all they ever do is swap boxes, I wonder how they calculate "labor" cost from day 91 to day 365.

This is from https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Limited-Warranty



> *Extended Warranty*
> 
> TiVo offers you the option of adding 2-year or 3-year extended warranty coverage to your eligible TiVo device within 90 days of purchasing the device from us or activating the device for the first time. The extended warranty extends the duration of the TiVo Limited Warranty to either 2 or 3 years from the original purchase/activation date. Click here to read the official Extended Warranty Service Agreement.


2yr (total) is $30, 3yr is $40. I wouldn't normally buy an Extended Warranty at all, since it should fail in first 90 days, but I'm buying it because I won't get my hands on the Bolt until roughly Christmas. At that point, I wonder if it's worth $10 for the third year (obviously TiVo agrees it will fail in first year, if it fails at all .

Thanks.
=aw


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

KevTech said:


> I just wonder what would happen if you use that code then after the sale is over you can not provide a qualifying TSN to deactivate if asked for one.


I think that's exactly the problem - the script requires the CSR to determine from the customer which unit to deactivate. If you give them a non-qualifying one (or don't have one) I suspect your "old" one could get deactivated.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

tommage1 said:


> I don't think so though if you talk to CS they might make an exception. Seeing as lifetime Roamios still have a good amount of value, myself I would only trade in an S2 or S3 (maybe a two tuner basic Premiere)


I don't know if this has already been answered since I haven't read through all the postings but "Yes" it includes both my Roamios


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I'm tempted to talk advantage of this offer but I have recordings on my Roamios that I want to transfer to the Bolt. Has anyone figured a way to do that or is it still not possible? My Bolt has the latest firmware installed.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> In the past, a TiVo rep. told me, IIRC, that you have 30 days post-purchase to add it (





andrew1883 said:


> The rep you spoke with may have been confusing extended warranty with money-back guarantee.


I thought the 30-day guarantee was the reason _why_ you could add the extended warranty up to 30 days out.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

pdhenry said:


> I thought the 30-day guarantee was the reason _why_ you could add the extended warranty up to 30 days out.


That's entirely reasonable. And I'm thinking the 90-day P&L warranty is the reason you can add the extended warranty up to 90 days out (IOW while it's still under warranty).  Either makes sense and I don't plan to wait 90 days, but it's in writing as 90.

BTW my Subaru had 3 levels of extended warranty offered: Day 1, Day 2, and something else. Warranty coverage was the same, Day 1 was priced based on taking it when you bought the car, and Day 2 could be bought from literally Day 2 onward as long as the car was still under factory warranty (3 years, but also 100K km/60K mi). I could be wrong about the existence of the third, I thought it was possible to buy when the car was out of warranty, but required a full inspection and still cost more. I figured discount for Day 1 was mostly to encourage you to take it at the same time you're spending money, also the potential to add to financing at an offer rate.

Analogy for TiVo would be if they offered 10% off EW if you buy at the same time you buy the box, or within the first 30 days while you could still return it. But they don't.

=aw


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lujan said:


> I'm tempted to talk advantage of this offer but I have recordings on my Roamios that I want to transfer to the Bolt. Has anyone figured a way to do that or is it still not possible? My Bolt has the latest firmware installed.


Yep, possible: you can transfer between active boxes using TiVo Online; or, with TE3 (the "non-latest" firmware, which you can sidegrade to), from within a box's My Shows listing (by selecting the other box, selecting a show, and choosing transfer to pull the show to the current box). As well as transferring to and from a PC (with TE4, only transferring to, not back)--but not with transfer copyright-protected shows.


----------



## QMaster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

Regarding your old TiVo units that haven't been active in years: First try to use your old 15 digit TSNs as the promo number with the link : TiVo . 
If that doesn't work, Phone into TiVo customer service. Others have reported the ability to use an old TSN from a unit that hasn't been online in years and still get the $99 deal.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Is there a link/process for TRANSFERRING a cable card from an older TiVo to a new one? Do I just need to re-pair the cable card or do I have to unpair it first?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

the_Skywise said:


> Is there a link/process for TRANSFERRING a cable card from an older TiVo to a new one? Do I just need to re-pair the cable card or do I have to unpair it first?


There are several answers. For a Motorola M-Card:
1. Move card. Call to pair it. Channels may work, but not premium tiers. Card knows the hardware.
2. Move card. Call to pair it. If that fails, get someone at your feed to unpair it then pair it.
3. Move card. Everything works, then call some rainy day to pair it.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> There are several answers. For a Motorola M-Card:
> 1. Move card. Call to pair it. Channels may work, but not premium tiers. Card knows the hardware.
> 2. Move card. Call to pair it. If that fails, get someone at your feed to unpair it then pair it.
> 3. Move card. Everything works, then call some rainy day to pair it.


I'm going to try those steps backwards!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I got lucky... very lucky. My S3 has been sitting on the shelf for years. A couple of months ago, my Mini died. I worked out a "deal" for a replacement but in the meantime I broke out the S3 and put in place as a limited Mini-substitute. When I got the email for the deal it only included my Roamio TSN and the webpage on the website wouldn't accept my S3 TSN. I called, and they verified that I had indeed connected with my S3 (even though only for a short period of time) and extended the offer on that TSN.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

the_Skywise said:


> I'm going to try those steps backwards!


Great. Pairing does two things. It matches your card to your TiVo and it downloads a channel list, sometimes called provisioning. My premium channels (I don't subscribe) are not copy protected. I recently dropped an HD Special tier and all sports channels. I watched it happen while on the phone. I changed hard drives and everything worked, but the card was not paired. I waited about a year then called. If you haven't noticed, I think there will be a "clear" weekend of HBO & Cinemax this month. My feed opens it at 9am Friday and closes it about 9pm Monday. Like many, I only get the main channels in HD.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> Great. Pairing does two things. It matches your card to your TiVo and it downloads a channel list, sometimes called provisioning. My premium channels (I don't subscribe) are not copy protected. I recently dropped an HD Special tier and all sports channels. I watched it happen while on the phone. I changed hard drives and everything worked, but the card was not paired. I waited about a year then called. If you haven't noticed, I think there will be a "clear" weekend of HBO & Cinemax this month. My feed opens it at 9am Friday and closes it about 9pm Monday. Like many, I only get the main channels in HD.


I dropped all my pay channels a year ago although I'm still on the "super extended basic but not ALL non-premium channels aswemovedsomeintothesportspackagetieryoudontgetwouldyouliketo?" package so I'm hoping it'll just work.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

Silly question time ... for those who did this last year.....

My new Bolt is here, and I'm setting it up now. Going to evacuate an existing Roamio, before its Lifetime plan gets terminated.

So -- what's the final disposition of the now-orphan Roamio? Can I add a yearly plan to it, and add it back on my account? Give it to someone else, so they can do the same? Or is it going to be a true doorstop?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

A Roamio can be (re-)activated on any plan you'd like, or given to someone else and they can do it.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

dmurphy said:


> S
> So -- what's the final disposition of the now-orphan Roamio? Can I add a yearly plan to it, and add it back on my account? Give it to someone else, so they can do the same? Or is it going to be a true doorstop?


only the Series 3/HD and previous will become doorstops. Premiere and Roamios can be reactivated on monthly or yearly (or lifetime at 549 bucks)


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> A Roamio can be (re-)activated on any plan you'd like, or given to someone else and they can do it.





unclehonkey said:


> only the Series 3/HD and previous will become doorstops. Premiere and Roamios can be reactivated on monthly or yearly (or lifetime at 549 bucks)


Thanks folks. Wasn't sure if this was a "Let's get these things off the air" or "We don't mind reactivating them and collecting service fees" kind of situation.

I'll probably stick it in a closet for now and if any of my family members' TiVos give up the ghost, we have a collective spare.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep, possible: you can transfer between active boxes using TiVo Online; or, with TE3 (the "non-latest" firmware, which you can sidegrade to), from within a box's My Shows listing (by selecting the other box, selecting a show, and choosing transfer to pull the show to the current box). As well as transferring to and from a PC (with TE4, only transferring to, not back)--but not with transfer copyright-protected shows.


I guess they're all copyright-protected because I've tried to transfer several and none have transferred so far?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lujan said:


> I guess they're all copyright-protected because I've tried to transfer several and none have transferred so far?


Please: it's copy protected. Try using TiVo Online. There should be a visible indication of a protected program.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

unclehonkey said:


> only the Series 3/HD and previous will become doorstops. Premiere and Roamios can be reactivated on monthly or yearly (or lifetime at 549 bucks)


That was what I thought. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## shadowplay0918 (May 16, 2011)

I hate this, I have two Series 3/HD hooked up just for a deal like this and 2 Roamio Pro's that I'm using and very happy with that are running perfectly. I keep holding off trading in the Series 3's but I'm wondering if this might be the last upgrade offer for them.

Also, part if me is also convinced a month from now one of the Roamios will die....


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> A Roamio can be (re-)activated on any plan you'd like, or given to someone else and they can do it.


What about the Roamio OTA? It came w/ All-In, but this promo would leave a Roamio OTA service-less. What's the All-In cost for a Roamio OTA? I'd hope a discounted rate applies, similar to the BOLT OTA, 'cause $550 seems an eapecially steep fee for a box that sold for $300, All-In included.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

Service on a new Bolt OTA is $7/mo, $70/yr, $250/forever. Surely a Roamio would be the same?

See 08.02.2019-00.16.48 a whole new unit would be $500 OTD so no way they could charge $550 for service on a Roamio OTA.

[added: I found a page that says it's $550 for Lifetime on a Roamio OTA but that can't be right? The same page also says in the legend (but never in the details) that Lifetime is $600 so it probably wasn't proofread. Will be interested to learn what a CSR quotes for a Roamio OTA, though strictly scientific curiosity. ]

=aw


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

shadowplay0918 said:


> I hate this, I have two Series 3/HD hooked up just for a deal like this and 2 Roamio Pro's that I'm using and very happy with that are running perfectly. I keep holding off trading in the Series 3's but I'm wondering if this might be the last upgrade offer for them.


That would be my assumption, but I also ditched a Series 2 with lifetime because I never thought they'd be included in such a deal ever again - shows you how much I know. (Of course, could I have gotten those Series 2s to connect as was required by the deal?)


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

andrew1883 said:


> Service on a new Bolt OTA is $7/mo, $70/yr, $250/forever. Surely a Roamio would be the same?


Roamio OTA's have their own subscription rates.


----------



## nyjack (Mar 9, 2013)

sender_name said:


> So earlier this month I discovered my series 3 no longer gets local HD channels because FiOS switched them to MPEG4. So i called Tivo to ask if there was anything they could do and the associate said they would be running a summer sale starting the 22 of July and I could transfer the S3 lifetime for one time $99 fee...It's a limited time/inventory sale so if you have been holding out on your Series 3 or Tivo HD upgrade now...
> 
> Got me
> I am finally going 4K.
> ...


Since the lifetime plan was transferred it only exists on the new Bolt and no longer on the S3? I'm thinking about doing the same thing as you did with my Roamio. I was hoping that the life time service remained on the TiVo being replaced as well as on the new Bolt making the Roamio easier to sell (assuming the service is transferable).


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> Please: it's copy protected. Try using TiVo Online. There should be a visible indication of a protected program.


If there is a visual indication, I'm not seeing it. I've tried several times and even talked to TiVo support twice yesterday and they couldn't get it to work either.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lujan said:


> If there is a visual indication, I'm not seeing it. I've tried several times and even talked to TiVo support twice yesterday and they couldn't get it to work either.


"When a program is protected, a red flag will appear next the program in the Now Playing List. This flag indicates that the program will be deleted under a schedule defined by the copyright-holder. "

Above is from: Tivo Customer Support Community

I did note that my programs have a blue dot. Perhaps the Keep Until I Delete is set and screwing things up?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Is KUID blue or green?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pdhenry said:


> Is KUID blue or green?


Green. If you transfer a program to a different TiVo, it will "go green" in a few days. 

If the 1P for a program is set to keep "All", it will never change from blue (in My Shows). Programs like kmttg & pyTiVo still show the yellow.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> If you transfer a program to a different TiVo, it will "go green" in a few days.


I've been wondering that. Transferred programs are tagged as KUiD?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

nyjack said:


> Since the lifetime plan was transferred it only exists on the new Bolt and no longer on the S3? I'm thinking about doing the same thing as you did with my Roamio. *I was hoping that the life time service remained on the TiVo being replaced as well as on the new Bolt* making the Roamio easier to sell (assuming the service is transferable).


Nope--it's a transfer-your-Lifetime-for-$99 deal, to be able to upgrade to a new TiVo model.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> "When a program is protected, a red flag will appear next the program in the Now Playing List. This flag indicates that the program will be deleted under a schedule defined by the copyright-holder. "
> 
> Above is from: Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> I did note that my programs have a blue dot. Perhaps the Keep Until I Delete is set and screwing things up?


I finally spoke with a supervisor at TiVo today and after several more troubleshooting steps the transfers are now working. I should be good to go sending my Roamio back when the new Bolt comes in. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> I've been wondering that. Transferred programs are tagged as KUiD?


10-4. Takes a few days. Transfer it again and the destination goes blue for a few days.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

lujan said:


> I finally spoke with a supervisor at TiVo today and after several more troubleshooting steps the transfers are now working. I should be good to go sending my Roamio back when the new Bolt comes in. Thanks for the responses!


No need to send your Roamio back, it will just be deactivated on/near Aug. 31. You can still watch content from the Roamio on a TV that is connected directly to it. You can also sell it or give it away for others to use if they want to add service and re-activate it.


----------



## The TiVo Dude (Jun 9, 2004)

Once "deactivated" it will no longer get program data from TiVo, got it.

What about accessing it over your home network? Can it still function as a separate storage location for content?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The TiVo Dude said:


> What about accessing it over your home network? Can it still function as a separate storage location for content?


Not without an active TiVo service plan.


----------



## TiVo_Ted (Oct 3, 2000)

FYI, we are showing out-of-stock on the TiVo website for 1TB units. However, you can still get them as part of this sale if you place the order via phone. Those orders will be shipped out to customers by the end of next week.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo_Ted said:


> FYI, we are showing out-of-stock on the TiVo website for 1TB units. However, you can still get them as part of this sale if you place the order via phone. Those orders will be shipped out to customers by the end of next week.


Hopefully, that's a reflection of lots of sales for you. :up:


----------



## michigan bob (Jan 17, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Just to be clear, you're looking for a digital cable-only DVR, right?


Yes. Got the unit on Thursday. Set it up, works great. Found out one of my older Tivo Minis is not compatible with the Bolt.

Disapponted in Mac Sales. Ordered Tuesday morning with 2 day delivery, still hasnt arrived. FEDEX says "PENDING", Package is sitting in Chicago since 7-30-19 at 10:03PM.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

Received my Bolt Vox, and got my cablecard from Verizon yesterday. Set it up jut a short while ago, and everything looks good. The plan is to migrate all the S2 DT recordings over to it and move the Season Passes from my Premiere to it. The S2 has no passes at this point.

I'm running into a problem with http://online.tivo.com/start though. I've signed in, and all I see are a spinning dots in the center of the window. I presume it's trying to gather all the info from each device, but it's been doing it now for 10+ minutes and I'm still waiting. It's never been that slow before. I've modified the new unit to allow transfers. Should I wait a day before I try to do anything, is there something else I have to do, or should it work straight away?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

michigan bob said:


> Yes. Got the unit on Thursday. Set it up, works great. Found out one of my older Tivo Minis is not compatible with the Bolt.


Um, there's no retail Mini that's not compatible with any BOLT. All Minis are compatible with all 4+ tuner TiVo DVRs.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

snerd said:


> No need to send your Roamio back, it will just be deactivated on/near Aug. 31. You can still watch content from the Roamio on a TV that is connected directly to it. You can also sell it or give it away for others to use if they want to add service and re-activate it.


That's great if we don't need to send it back but I thought I read somewhere where TiVo would send a shipping label and we needed to send it back by January 2020?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

You sure it didn't say January 2019?

It's from an old promotion.


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

My experience was very smooth. On last Saturday I ordered the Tivo, and a Toshiba hard drive from MacSales. On Tuesday I picked up the cable card at the Comcast store, and the hard drive was delivered. Thursday the Tivo showed up and I tested it on OTA, then opened it up, swapped the drive, and activated the cable card. A few of observations:

The Tivo arrived activated, and I didn't need to call in. It showed up as "all in" on my account when I checked on line.

The Comcast experience was Jeckell and Hyde. A guy in the store said he didn't think they had any cable cards before looking, while another guy told me they looked at cable cards as being obsolete soon. (I refrained from telling him that I looked at cable TV as being obsolete soon ) They did have them, just as cable card CSR1 had told me. When I called to activate, cable card CSR2 was amazingly competent and walked me through the menus to get the numbers and verify operation. She asked me if she could call me back in a half hour to make sure it was working and then did.

I cut up an old credit card into five slices, cutting from top to bottom, to pop the clips to open the case. It took some patience, but I managed to get it open without breaking any clips. I watched the youtube video, but found the ifixit page very helpful.
TiVo Bolt Hard Drive Replacement


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Got the TiVo and an off-the-shelf WD Blue. Managed to get the case off (finally) and swapped the drive which worked fine through setup and then hung at Starting Up... Searched here only to discover that the WD20SPZX aren't supported on the TE4 - which isn't a big deal as I planned on downgrading to TE3 but I wasn't given the choice. Ended up putting the original 500gb drive back in, going through the setup process (again) and then doing the downgrade procedure then got the setup again, then reinserted the new drive and... it went back to the new interface. Sigh...

So back to the original hard drive, rerun setup, get TE4, downgrade again, keep the original drive in and rerun setup - got the TE3 interface this time.

Put the WD20SPZX in the tivo and boot, rerun setup AGAIN and got a proper boot. At this rate, however, I'm ordering the toshiba from the mac place just for peace of mind. I doubt TiVo will ever send a TE3 update again but just want to be on the safe side before making the actual transition.

So I put the cable card back into the Roamio and, of course, it now doesn't work. Ran the online activation for Comcast but only got the non-premium channels back which is fine for now.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Does TiVo no longer make a 3 TB Bolt? I was considering taking advantage of this deal and upgrading my Roamio to a Bolt, but I noticed that they only have 500 GB and 1 TB options.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

gweempose said:


> Does TiVo no longer make a 3 TB Bolt? I was considering taking advantage of this deal and upgrading my Roamio to a Bolt, but I noticed that they only have 500 GB and 1 TB options.


That is correct.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> That is correct.


Thanks! So how much is a compatible 3 TB drive if I decide to go with the 500 GB model and upgrade it?


----------



## pldmich (Dec 4, 2010)

gweempose said:


> Thanks! So how much is a compatible 3 TB drive if I decide to go with the 500 GB model and upgrade it?


$140 here:
Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Does TiVo no longer make a 3 TB Bolt? I was considering taking advantage of this deal and upgrading my Roamio to a Bolt, but I noticed that they only have 500 GB and 1 TB options.


Just to be clear, the stock drive capacity numbers can be a misdirection. Given the DIY drive capacity is entirely up to the customer once the box is in the home, what really matters when deciding between the available models is what can't be altered in-home: the tuners.

500GB = 4 tuners, CableCARD or OTA
1TB = 6 tuners, CableCARD-only

The 1TB 'BOLT VOX for cable' model is the current replacement for the 3TB BOLT+, and Roamio (1TB Plus|3TB Pro) models.

p.s. "hi!," Brian. That ReplayTV I picked-up years ago is now sitting in the basement, among a pile of 10+ similar boxes, plus a nearly equal number of old DirecTiVos. Thanks again, one last time.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> 500GB = 4 tuners, CableCARD or OTA
> 1TB = 6 tuners, CableCARD-only


Thanks for the invaluable information! I need 6 tuners, and I don't care about OTA, so I guess I'd have to go with the 1TB model.



krkaufman said:


> p.s. "hi!," Brian. That ReplayTV I picked-up years ago is now sitting in the basement, among a pile of 10+ similar boxes, plus a nearly equal number of old DirecTiVos. Thanks again, one last time.


LOL! I think I still have a Replay sitting in a closet somewhere along with several obsolete TiVos.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I need 6 tuners, and I don't care about OTA, so I guess I'd have to go with the 1TB model.


Yes, correct.



> LOL! I think I still have a Replay sitting in a closet somewhere along with several obsolete TiVos.


I still have 1 ReplayTV operational along with IVSMagic and WiRNS, if only to maintain access to poopli; though (forgive me, Father) it's been 6+ months since my last IVS transfer.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

If your provider is sending you overcompressed MPEG-4, like Comcast, I'm not seeing the point of a 3TB drive. The official hours rating of a TiVo 1TB drive assumes reasonably compressed MPEG-2. You'll get close to triple that on Comcast.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

randian said:


> If your provider is sending you overcompressed MPEG-4, like Comcast, I'm not seeing the point of a 3TB drive. The official hours rating of a TiVo 1TB drive assumes reasonably compressed MPEG-2. You'll get close to triple that on Comcast.


With Comcast having snuffed the on-demand app for TiVos, I'm seeing more cause for 3TB, and even more. We have an 8TB Pro on Comcast and it regularly goes over 90%, and that was before adjusting "keeps" to account for the loss of XOD4TiVo.

p.s. One person's usage doesn't dictate how anyone else might choose to use their boxes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

randian said:


> If your provider is sending you overcompressed MPEG-4, like Comcast, I'm not seeing the point of a 3TB drive. The official hours rating of a TiVo 1TB drive assumes reasonably compressed MPEG-2. You'll get close to triple that on Comcast.


With the compression of TV content by stations adding sub-channels, the storage of MPEG-2 ain't what used to be either. My old 8GB hour of HD is down to 5GB on CBS since they now have four sub-channels.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

gweempose said:


> Thanks for the invaluable information! I need 6 tuners, and I don't care about OTA, so I guess I'd have to go with the 1TB model.
> 
> LOL! I think I still have a Replay sitting in a closet somewhere along with several obsolete TiVos.


And you new TiVo will be obsolete and in your closet too when they go all IP and cable cards no longer supported.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

foghorn2 said:


> And you new TiVo will be obsolete and in your closet too when they go all IP and cable cards no longer supported.


Of zero value.


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

I had an unexpected expense. When I got the new Bolt, I powered down the Premier and pulled its CableCard and inserted into the Bolt. When I powered up the Bolt, it indicated that there wasn't a CableCard inserted. I removed and installed it several times still no luck. I called Tivo support and they said before I could return the Bolt, that I had to try another CableCard. So I call Truvista (our cable company) and they told me that I would have to leave the Bolt with them, and pay for another CableCard. I asked about swapping the non-working CableCard for a working CableCard. I was told that they didn't want my old CableCard because they couldn't use it. So I left the Bolt with them and a week later they told me to come get it. It now works but I wasn't expecting to have to pay for a CableCard since I thought the one I had would work in the Bolt.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well the promo boxes have started showing up at ebay. One seller has OVER 10 available for $445 with free shipping to boot (might be nice for someone who did not have a qualifying transfer box). Geez, I almost bought one through the promo, was going to resell (I have enough Tivos myself), glad I did not, no way it would have been worth it if I had to sell for $445, free shipping and ebay/paypal fees to boot.............


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Of zero value.


Well the drive might be worth a few $


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

GAViewer said:


> I had an unexpected expense. When I got the new Bolt, I powered down the Premier and pulled its CableCard and inserted into the Bolt. When I powered up the Bolt, it indicated that there wasn't a CableCard inserted. I removed and installed it several times still no luck. I called Tivo support and they said before I could return the Bolt, that I had to try another CableCard. So I call Truvista (our cable company) and they told me that I would have to leave the Bolt with them, and pay for another CableCard. I asked about swapping the non-working CableCard for a working CableCard. I was told that they didn't want my old CableCard because they couldn't use it. So I left the Bolt with them and a week later they told me to come get it. It now works but I wasn't expecting to have to pay for a CableCard since I thought the one I had would work in the Bolt.


They SELL you the cable cards, you own them????


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

tommage1 said:


> They SELL you the cable cards, you own them????


I could buy it for $40, or rent it for $2 a month.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

GAViewer said:


> I could buy it for $40, or rent it for $2 a month.


Less than a two year pay back, good deal.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Trying to transfer shows between a Premiere with TE3 and a Bolt with TE4. The season passes transferred fine but when i go to transfer the shows - I can see and select all the shows on the Premiere fine and then hit transfer which says its starting the transfer and to check the To Do List for status. But its been 6 hours and nothing has transferred and both ToDo Lists have nothing about transfers on them. I've tried restarting the transfer and even just transferring one show but nothing seems to be happening.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

the_Skywise said:


> Trying to transfer shows between a Premiere with TE3 and a Bolt with TE4. The season passes transferred fine but when i go to transfer the shows - I can see and select all the shows on the Premiere fine and then hit transfer which says its starting the transfer and to check the To Do List for status. But its been 6 hours and nothing has transferred and both ToDo Lists have nothing about transfers on them. I've tried restarting the transfer and even just transferring one show but nothing seems to be happening.


You can transfer to the TE3 Premiere from the TE4 Bolt but cannot transfer from the TE3 Premiere to the TE4 Bolt. Definitely not directly, theoretically possible with Tivo Online but there is a bug, the shows SEEM to transfer ok but they freeze up when playing back, at least for me (others have reported also). There is a way to do it though. Roll back the Bolt to TE3. Transfer the recordings from the Premiere to the TE3 Bolt. Then "upgrade" back to TE4 on the Bolt. One time shot though, if you try reverting the Bolt to TE3 again you will lose all your recordings.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, very important, if you roll back the Bolt to TE3 everything on it NOW will be lost, you will be starting fresh with the Bolt. Then do the transfers from the Premiere. When done you can "upgrade" the Bolt again or just leave it on TE3, I still prefer TE3 myself.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a stack of older TiVos, all with LifeTime. 3 Series 3's, 2 premiers.
The ones i currently use are a Bolt and a Roamio (6 tuner). 
Of course, the email shows the Roamio as eligible for this deal, but none of the ones that haven't been turned on in some time. Lesson learned, I suppose. Sometime next May, I need to power them up and have them phone home. The others all show active on my Account page.

On reflection, one premiere Is plugged in. I use it as a fake mini to watch recorded shows off the other 2. Strange this one isn't listed as one i can use to upgrade.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

As long as it has connected to the TiVo service during the time period, they'll have record of that.


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

Joe3 said:


> Less than a two year pay back, good deal.


Yes, but I didn't expect to have buy a new CableCard, since I already had one. But for some reason the one that worked in the Premier wouldn't work in the Bolt.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> I have a stack of older TiVos, all with LifeTime. 3 Series 3's, 2 premiers.
> The ones i currently use are a Bolt and a Roamio (6 tuner).
> Of course, the email shows the Roamio as eligible for this deal, but none of the ones that haven't been turned on in some time. Lesson learned, I suppose. *Sometime next May*, I need to power them up and have them phone home. The others all show active on my Account page.


Or even yet this month, and then once a month or every few months.


> On reflection, one premiere Is plugged in. I use it as a fake mini to watch recorded shows off the other 2. Strange this one isn't listed as one i can use to upgrade.


Use the Premiere for the offer--if it connected up to the TiVo mothership the year before the promotion, it will work for the promotion (TiVo's marketing emails are notoriously inaccurate)--and if it doesn't work online, simply telephone TiVo customer support to get the offer/use the Premiere.

Note: today is the last day of this promotion--best to act quickly. And although the 1TB cable Bolt VOX box shows as sold-out online, it still is available if you call in for it.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Mikeguy said:


> Note: today is the last day of this promotion--best to act quickly. And although the 1TB cable Bolt VOX box shows as sold-out online, it still is available if you call in for it.


I've been only hold 15 minutes. In that 15 minutes, my estimated wait time at each announcement:
- 5 minutes (at ~1 min)
- 10 minutes (at ~6 mins)
- 15 minutes (at ~11 mins)
- over 20 minutes (at ~ 17 mins)


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

So I took advantage of the Summer Breeze promotion to replace my TiVo Roamio OTA with a TiVo Bolt VOX OTA, but did I need to replace it? I understood that the "Lifetime" service on the Roamio was ending on August 21st and I had to upgrade to the Bolt with the All-in plan to keep recording my shows.

Now I'm not so sure.

Anyone know?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

If you hadn't taken the deal your old TiVo would have kept working.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

dnemec123 said:


> So I took advantage of the Summer Breeze promotion to replace my TiVo Roamio OTA with a TiVo Bolt VOX OTA, but did I need to replace it? I understood that the "Lifetime" service on the Roamio was ending on August 21st and I had to upgrade to the Bolt with the All-in plan to keep recording my shows.
> 
> Now I'm not so sure.
> 
> Anyone know?


The exact same wording was in last year's promo also, and it was widely misinterpreted then the same way you did now. The fact that they left it the same this year makes it look like they are intentionally trying to mislead customers into upgrading.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Your new unit has a 30-day money back guarantee if you think you were hoodwinked by the wording. In that case I'm pretty sure the old box would retain its Lifetime sub.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dnemec123 said:


> So I took advantage of the Summer Breeze promotion to replace my TiVo Roamio OTA with a TiVo Bolt VOX OTA, but did I need to replace it? I understood that the "Lifetime" service on the Roamio was ending on August 21st and I had to upgrade to the Bolt with the All-in plan to keep recording my shows.
> 
> Now I'm not so sure.
> 
> Anyone know?


You definitely misinterpreted the mailing, as did others. Your old box would have been fine; the deactivation only applies to whatever unit was tagged as the service "donor" box *IF* you opted for the deal.

You can still cancel the deal and ship the new box back, and revert to (or stick with) your Roamio OTA setup. (Though I can't promise it will be headache-free.)


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

So my summer deal TIVO VOX coming Thursday I used it on my TiVo HD my first TiVo back in 2009 that still works and used in my back bedroom. Well my old TiVo hd has the same cable card from day one. Big question can I use this card in the new TiVo or do I need to get a new card for it to work.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

cmaquilino16 said:


> So my summer deal TIVO VOX coming Thursday I used it on my TiVo HD my first TiVo back in 2009 that still works and used in my back bedroom. Well my old TiVo hd has the same cable card from day one. Big question can I use this card in the new TiVo or do I need to get a new card for it to work.


If it's an M card it should still work once you pair it to the new TiVo


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> You definitely misinterpreted the mailing, as did others. Your old box would have been fine; the deactivation only applies to whatever unit was tagged as the service "donor" box *IF* you opted for the deal.
> 
> You can still cancel the deal and ship the new box back, and revert to (or stick with) your Roamio OTA setup. (Though I can't promise it will be headache-free.)


LOL.... TiVo and headache-free. The device you hate to love!!!


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Had to sit on the phone for an hour to get a Premiere 4 upgraded to a Bolt Vox. Online chat folks can't do it.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

wkearney99 said:


> Had to sit on the phone for an hour to get a Premiere 4 upgraded to a Bolt Vox. Online chat folks can't do it.


Might have been cheaper to buy a mini vox and use that in front of the premiere 4. You could also upgrade the premiere to an 8TB drive.


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

Perfect timing for me - my HD will no longer record and I was just thinking about upgrading to a Bolt when I got the email about the $99 transfer. Now I just have to wait for my new Bolt to arrive.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> Might have been cheaper to buy a mini vox and use that in front of the premiere 4. You could also upgrade the premiere to an 8TB drive.


Meh, don't care to deal with the limits of a Mini vs a 'real' box (apps and some streaming). Have several mini already and they're fine for some situations, but not where this one was in use.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I may call again, it appears a long-decommissioned Tivo HD (652) is still on my account, and had lifetime on it. Or switch up the TSN being decommissioned from the 758 Premiere.

Or is a 652 unit too old to qualify for this?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

wkearney99 said:


> I may call again, it appears a long-decommissioned Tivo HD (652) is still on my account, and had lifetime on it. Or switch up the TSN being decommissioned from the 758 Premiere.
> 
> Or is a 652 unit too old to qualify for this?


I don't believe that any box is too old--as long as it called in during the 365 days before the promotion began (per the promotion's terms).

Equally pertinent: is TiVo still honoring the promotion if you call in? The promotion was supposed to end yesterday, and the promotion website landing page is no longer there.


----------



## kensteele (Dec 28, 2002)

Where is the thread on how to sell/give away your brand new Tivo? I haven't been closely involved with Tivo for several years now and I'm looking to completely sever ties so I upgraded my lifetime to the summer Bolt promo (in this thread) and I will sell it ALL, new in the box, never opened. Do I just give it away and let the buyer deal with everything? Will I need to transfer anything from my account, notify Tivo, etc? What are my responsibilities besides just shipping the product? I want to make sure the buyer can get setup before I walk away; don't want him to return it because of frustrations which is actually why I am giving up on Tivo, just don't have to time to deal with the quarterly issues whether it's a cable card or the box looping or dealing with Septum Spectrum, etc. I'll keep searching the forum but hopefully someone can point me in the right direction; thanks.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

kensteele said:


> Where is the thread on how to sell/give away your brand new Tivo? I haven't been closely involved with Tivo for several years now and I'm looking to completely sever ties so I upgraded my lifetime to the summer Bolt promo (in this thread) and I will sell it ALL, new in the box, never opened. Do I just give it away and let the buyer deal with everything? Will I need to transfer anything from my account, notify Tivo, etc? What are my responsibilities besides just shipping the product? I want to make sure the buyer can get setup before I walk away; don't want him to return it because of frustrations which is actually why I am giving up on Tivo, just don't have to time to deal with the quarterly issues whether it's a cable card or the box looping or dealing with Septum Spectrum, etc. I'll keep searching the forum but hopefully someone can point me in the right direction; thanks.


1. If you want to give it away to me, I'd be happy to accept it and relieve you of the burden. 

2. There have been various posts on how to transfer a TiVo box vis-a-vis TiVo--it's a nice, easy process. Here's TiVo's advice/instructions: https://support.tivo.com/articles/I...ion/Transferring-a-TiVo-Device-to-a-New-Owner And a relatively recent thread here on the process: Mechanics of selling a TiVo? The general bottom line, as it typically works out: you telephone TiVo (you alone, or jointly with the recipient) and get a reference number for the transfer, give the number to the box recipient, who then contacts TiVo and provides the reference number. If you're contacting TiVo alone, you may be asked for the recipient's name and email address, but that doesn't seem to be mandatory. The process gets the box off your account and onto the recipient's.

Hope this helps, and assures you of the ease and simplicity of it all. Something at TiVo makes sense!


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Now that I've done the deal and replaced my S3 (Tivo HD XL) with the S6 (Bolt Vox 500gb OTA/Cable), I have some options on a decision tree on what to do next:


All Trees: Sell S3 for parts (Net +$25)

Tree 1: Keep using my Roamio OTA Lifetime ($0)

Tree 1 - Options A

Tree 1 - Option A1: Sell Bolt Vox OTA/Cable Lifetime (Net +$100)

Tree 1 - Option A2: Keep Bolt Vox OTA/Cable Lifetime in closet as backup (Net -$320, save time setting up the Bolt)


Tree 1 - Options B

Tree 1 - Option B1: Sell Roamio Pro Cable Only Lifetime, buy Stream on eBay (Net +$250)

Tree 1 - Option B2: Keep Roamio Pro Cable Only Lifetime, use as a Stream ($0)


Tree 2: Set up Bolt Vox OTA/Cable Lifetime, downgrade to Experience 3, transfer recordings/OnePasses (-$320 and minus all my time for doing the setup and transfer)

Sell Roamio Pro Cable Only Lifetime (Net +$350)

Tree 2 - Options A
Tree 2 - Option A1: Sell Roamio OTA Lifetime (Net +$250)

Tree 2 - Option A2: Keep Roamio OTA Lifetime in closet as backup ($0)



Yes, I'm discounting anything I paid for the S3, Roamio OTA, and Roamio Pro because at this point they are all sunk costs that don't count.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I have a similar debate. I'm currently using a Roamio OTA with 4 Minis, but have my old Roamio Plus which runs fine, but does nothing but run my MoCA bridge for the house. Now that I have a Bolt OTA (gave up my old S2 lifetime Humax DVD unit), I'm tempted to sell the Roamio Plus AND the Roamio OTA.


----------



## JLV03 (Feb 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> I have a similar debate. I'm currently using a Roamio OTA with 4 Minis, but have my old Roamio Plus which runs fine, but does nothing but run my MoCA bridge for the house. Now that I have a Bolt OTA (gave up my old S2 lifetime Humax DVD unit), I'm tempted to sell the Roamio Plus AND the Roamio OTA.


I don't see the point to having a Roamio Plus just as a MoCa bridge as there are better ways to do so. However, the Roamio Plus does have the advantage of having a Stream built in that can stream from the Roamio OTA. If you are getting rid of the Roamio OTA then I see no need to keep the Plus around as well.


----------



## kensteele (Dec 28, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> 1. If you want to give it away to me, I'd be happy to accept it and relieve you of the burden.
> 
> 2. There have been various posts on how to transfer a TiVo box vis-a-vis TiVo--it's a nice, easy process. Here's TiVo's advice/instructions: https://support.tivo.com/articles/I...ion/Transferring-a-TiVo-Device-to-a-New-Owner And a relatively recent thread here on the process: Mechanics of selling a TiVo? The general bottom line, as it typically works out: you telephone TiVo (you alone, or jointly with the recipient) and get a reference number for the transfer, give the number to the box recipient, who then contacts TiVo and provides the reference number. If you're contacting TiVo alone, you may be asked for the recipient's name and email address, but that doesn't seem to be mandatory. The process gets the box off your account and onto the recipient's.
> 
> Hope this helps, and assures you of the ease and simplicity of it all. Something at TiVo makes sense!


thanks, sounds like a simple process; i'll give it a shot. i'm sure the new owner will be satisfied and i'm more than happy to make my loss tivo's gain by providing their equipment to someone who can use it. over the years, i thought tivo was a great alternative to the cable box and dvr but all of a sudden they got really complicated and the stacks of unused broken tivo boxes started to get really high. i honestly thought the premiere was going to be different but when i saw the power-up looping issue almost there just a little bit longer, the same issue i've seen for nearly 20 years still not fixed....as you know, troubleshooting tivos can be challenging and exhausting and i just don't have it in me any longer. thanks again!


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

JLV03 said:


> I don't see the point to having a Roamio Plus just as a MoCa bridge as there are better ways to do so. However, the Roamio Plus does have the advantage of having a Stream built in that can stream from the Roamio OTA. If you are getting rid of the Roamio OTA then I see no need to keep the Plus around as well.


Agree....I've only been using the Roamio Plus for a day (today) for a MoCA bridge, since I pulled the plug on Frontier Fios (their OTN and router had MoCA) and switched to Spectrum (internet only). Otherwise, my Roamio Plus has been sitting idle for over a year. I may see if I can sell them on this forum, versus Ebay (extra hassle).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JLV03 said:


> I don't see the point to having a Roamio Plus just as a MoCa bridge as there are better ways to do so.


Pick your poison.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

JLV03 said:


> I don't see the point to having a Roamio Plus just as a MoCa bridge as there are better ways to do so.


This is the second post saying basically the same thing ... that there is a better way to do what someone is doing with an older TiVo. I think these comments might be missing the point that people already already own older TiVos (and, for me at least, with lifetime, so I'll assume that the others also have lifetime service on theirs, until there is a reason to believe otherwise). It costs $0 to continue using the older TiVo for whatever it offers, whether that is instead of _purchasing _a Mini or instead of _purchasing _what is needed to set up a MoCA bridge. Is there some reason why people aren't making that $0 cost assumption when assessing whether some other way is "better" (other than assuming that people are comfortable selling their hardware to others online)?

I was a bit surprised that I didn't find a way to configure my new Bolt to run a MoCA bridge to support running social media apps on and downloading firmware updates for my smart TV and blu-ray player; the first thing that ran through my brain was, "Dang, good thing I can just continue to use my Roamio Plus for that."


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bicker said:


> Is there some reason why people aren't making that $0 cost assumption when assessing whether some other way is "better" (other than assuming that people are comfortable selling their hardware to others online)?


Simplicity, reliability, performance, resale value (now vs future).


----------



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

So how long after you get your new Bolt set up does the lifetime on your old box get shut off?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

oldradio99 said:


> So how long after you get your new Bolt set up does the lifetime on your old box get shut off?


End of August.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

bicker said:


> It costs $0 to continue using the older TiVo for whatever it offers,


Nitpick: only if your electricity is free.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

miketx said:


> I'm currently using a Roamio OTA with 4 Minis, but have my old Roamio Plus which runs fine, but does nothing but run my MoCA bridge for the house. Now that I have a Bolt OTA (gave up my old S2 lifetime Humax DVD unit), I'm tempted to sell the Roamio Plus AND the Roamio OTA.


I hadn't considered using the Roamio Plus as a MoCA bridge, but I do see it the value you are saying. Really, we are in the same boat with two base options:


Set up Bolt OTA(/Cable) to replace Roamio OTA, sell Roamio OTA and Roamio Plus (acting as Stream and MoCA bridge)

Sell Bolt OTA(/Cable), use Roamio OTA as normal, use Roamio Plus as a Stream and MoCA bridge

Hmmmm... I feel no closer to a definitive answer. Guess it comes down to a question of less equipment and if we'd like using a Bolt vs. a Roamio.


----------



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

I already downgraded from Hyra to the regular menu on my new Bolt.

Would someone confirm that downgrading means no voice control?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Confirmed. The button does nothing. There should be a permanent app to "Get New Experience" to go back to TE4.


----------



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

I wonder if they will ever be able to add voice to the regular menu? Are they even thinking about it since so many hate Hydra.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

babsonnexus said:


> I hadn't considered using the Roamio Plus as a MoCA bridge, but I do see it the value you are saying. Really, we are in the same boat with two base options:
> 
> 
> Set up Bolt OTA(/Cable) to replace Roamio OTA, sell Roamio OTA and Roamio Plus (acting as Stream and MoCA bridge)
> ...


I'd feel better making such a decision were the TiVo app for streaming boxes available, enabling evaluation of the mobile streaming alternatives.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> I'd feel better making such a decision were the TiVo app for streaming boxes available, enabling evaluation of the mobile streaming alternatives.


^^^ This

My very old (original) Slingbox just died a few weeks ago, too, but I figured I'd be going with TiVO Streaming on the Roku's so haven't looked into replacing it. I'll want the streaming one way or another! So it is either:


Bolt -> Internet -> Roku
Roamio OTA -> MoCA Bridge or Wireless Roamio Plus -> Internet -> Roku

Not sure what type of lag the latter will create.


----------



## oldradio99 (Nov 23, 2005)

I am wondering why shows that we’re recorded over non subscription channels are marked as copy protected. 

I can’t transfer Secret of Nimh and the Borrowers which were recorded on the Family Channel and Plex.

Who makes the decision?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Simplicity


What can be more simple than leaving things as they already are?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bicker said:


> What can be more simple than leaving things as they already are?


It's all subjective; focusing on only one aspect even more so. You asked for reasons, and I supplied a few. I don't feel inspired or compelled to debate them.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> Confirmed. The button does nothing. There should be a permanent app to "Get New Experience" to go back to TE4.


I wish it was true that "The button does nothing." On TE3, the button brings up a nag screen offering to upgrade to TE4.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

snerd said:


> I wish it was true that "The button does nothing." On TE3, the button brings up a nag screen offering to upgrade to TE4.


Crap. I forgot about that.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

miketx said:


> I have a similar debate. I'm currently using a Roamio OTA with 4 Minis, but have my old Roamio Plus which runs fine, but does nothing but run my MoCA bridge for the house. Now that I have a Bolt OTA (gave up my old S2 lifetime Humax DVD unit), I'm tempted to sell the Roamio Plus AND the Roamio OTA.


The Bolt OTA doesn't have a MOCA bridge. and can not be downgraded to TE3.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bicker said:


> What can be more simple than leaving things as they already are?


Exactly, for many people. (If it ain't broke, don't fix it.) The factors on the other side that I can see: lesser energy usage, a physically smaller solution, and selling the old box and making some money off of it.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

snerd said:


> I wish it was true that "The button does nothing." On TE3, the button brings up a nag screen offering to upgrade to TE4.


Leave your VOX remote in the babysitter's hands at your own peril.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Buying something n


oldradio99 said:


> So how long after you get your new Bolt set up does the lifetime on your old box get shut off?


Supposedly.

Going on two years for me.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

shwru980r said:


> The Bolt OTA doesn't have a MOCA bridge. and can not be downgraded to TE3.


I should have been more specific: I bought the Bolt VOX OTA/Cable 500gb model, which does have MoCA. The Bolt OTA wasn't part of this deal, so I didn't buy it.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

tommage1 said:


> Well I'd stick with your Pro but I am a bit prejudiced, I like Roamios better than Bolts. For a few reasons, one the 3.5 drive compared to the Bolt 2.5. Much easier (and cheaper) to upgrade a Roamio, plus the added benefit you can keep your old drive as a backup. With a Bolt whenever you start swapping drives you lose all your recordings (in most cases). For me I guess the advantage to the Bolt is a bit faster and the 4K. I have one I am using to test TE4 and sometimes I watch my other Tivos through the Bolt to get the 4K upconversion. But not sure how much ACTUAL 4K content there is to watch. As for the "voice", that is a TE4 feature and your Roamio can run TE4 so you have the capability already if you ever decide to use it.


I don't understand "watch my other Tivos through the Bolt for the 4k". How is that done? Can I do it?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

mattyro7878 said:


> I don't understand "watch my other Tivos through the Bolt for the 4k". How is that done? Can I do it?


If all your TiVos are on one account and the same network, you can stream the recordings off of one of the other TiVos.

On TE3, the other devices should all be listed at the bottom of the My Shows list. On TE4 (which I don't use), I believe there is a Devices section on the menu.


----------



## sammargh (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi! Just wanted to mention while not advertised it seems this sale is still ongoing. I had called on the last day due to the 1TB being sold out and was told the discount would still work today. 

Can confirm, it did.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

pfiagra said:


> If all your TiVos are on one account and the same network, you can stream the recordings off of one of the other TiVos.
> 
> On TE3, the other devices should all be listed at the bottom of the My Shows list. On TE4 (which I don't use), I believe there is a Devices section on the menu.


Gotcha..so if I watch my shoes on the Roamio through my Bolt I can get 4k? That is so interesting. Thanks.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

mattyro7878 said:


> Gotcha..so if I watch my shoes on the Roamio through my Bolt I can get 4k? That is so interesting. Thanks.


That will give you, at best, slightly fuzzy 4K, since anything recorded on the Roamio will be stored at a lower resolution.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Will the older tivos still work even if they no longer have service? (but still connected to the home network?)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

the_Skywise said:


> Will the older tivos still work even if they no longer have service? (but still connected to the home network?)


You can still view their recorded content via a monitor connected to the DVR's AV ports, but that's it. No MRV or MRS absent an active TiVo service plan for both boxes.


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

I just offloaded all my shows from my tivo to my PC, cut them with VIdeoRedo and then saved as MPEG and stream them back to the tivo with the plex app...Perfect. I can watch all the shows and let my series 3 die with dignity...and then put the power supply in my parents S3 that's finicky about rebooting.


OH and I LOOOOOOOVE the tivo bolt.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

snerd said:


> That will give you, at best, slightly fuzzy 4K, since anything recorded on the Roamio will be stored at a lower resolution.


True, but anything recorded on the Bolt will probably be a lower resolution also, same thing. Far as i know the only real 4K available through the Bolt would be streaming actual 4K content. Upconversion is upconversion, 1080P (or anything less) to 4K or anything less than 1080P to 1080P, whatever.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> True, but anything recorded on the Bolt will probably be a lower resolution also, same thing. Far as i know the only real 4K available through the Bolt would be streaming actual 4K content. Upconversion is upconversion, 1080P (or anything less) to 4K or anything less than 1080P to 1080P, whatever.


True. I believe Fios has done some 4K broadcasts of sports events, but I don't know if that was an isolated event or an ongoing thing.


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

the_Skywise said:


> If it's an M card it should still work once you pair it to the new TiVo


That's what I thought about my cablecard in my premier that I upgraded, but the Bolt would not recognize it. The Bolt kept indicating there was no cable card installed when I inserted it. But when it was put back in the Premier it worked there. So as always YMMV.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

I finally (well it's only 17 days) called to buy an extended warranty on my new Bolt (because I won't be able to use it in the first 90 days). The call was a total of 40min. First they said call volume was high, maybe I wanted to try another time, and wait time might be 5min. After 6min, it said wait time would be another 10min. I think it was about 10-12min total.

Agent came on, confirmed box, confirmed same CC, confirmed 2yr ($30) vs 3yr ($40). Everything required me to wait "2-3min" but never really that long.

At 28min she said there was a problem she'd have to escalate because there was a problem (when I asked she mumbled something about Canada, not in Canada until next week [they may be reintroducing OTA, or so I read elsewhere]). Which is fine, except the box is in FL, the CC billing address is in FL, the account address is in FL, though account phone is in ON. I guess I should change account phone to my GV number in FL.

At 35min she took my CC info to pass on to "offline support" who will bill me in 24-48hr.

Finally we were done. I'll believe it when it posts.

=aw


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

There's now a pending charge on my VISA for $42.79 (3yr + 7% FL tax), I think it was there when I checked late Tuesday night.

Thanks everyone for the advice and support. Hoping I don't ever make a claim on the TiVo warranty. Next challenge will be swapping CableCard from Premiere to Bolt (possibly including a card swap from Comcast).

=aw


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

"Your current box will be deactivated by August 21, 2019." Has anyone been deactivated this year? I think two years ago deactivation completely failed, but last year was successful? For some reason Zatz and Slickdeals said deactivation was August 30, but both of my emails said August 21, and it still works fine.


----------



## drcharlie (Mar 25, 2015)

trailmix said:


> "Your current box will be deactivated by August 21, 2019." Has anyone been deactivated this year? I think two years ago deactivation completely failed, but last year was successful? For some reason Zatz and Slickdeals said deactivation was August 30, but both of my emails said August 21, and it still works fine.


I used two Premiere TSN's in 2017 and both remained active. I used one Premiere TSN in 2018, and it was deactivated. Expect all TSN's used for the offer in 2019 will become deactivated.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

trailmix said:


> "Your current box will be deactivated by August 21, 2019." Has anyone been deactivated this year? I think two years ago deactivation completely failed, but last year was successful? For some reason Zatz and Slickdeals said deactivation was August 30, but both of my emails said August 21, and it still works fine.


Yes, the Roamio I used for a trade-in has been deactivated.


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

My S2DT and my Premiere are both still showing active on website. I used the former for this year's trade-in so I'm kind of hoping they kill it soon and I can stop worrying they'll take the wrong one.

=aw


----------



## andrew1883 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm thinking maybe they're not going to bother deactivating the S2DT since it doesn't have a lot of use (but more than none)? Still showing the new Bolt and old Premiere and S2DT active. 08.28.2019-01.02.39

=aw


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

My old S2 Humax DVD Tivo that I used for the promotion has disappeared from my account. I guess that's "deactivated"


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

andrew1883 said:


> I'm thinking maybe they're not going to bother deactivating the S2DT since it doesn't have a lot of use (but more than none)? Still showing the new Bolt and old Premiere and S2DT active. 08.28.2019-01.02.39
> 
> =aw


Well August 30 has come and gone and still working fine


----------



## gary.buhrmaster (Nov 5, 2015)

trailmix said:


> Well August 30 has come and gone and still working fine


I have no idea as to TiVo's plans in your situation, but typically a company will try not to do things to customers during extended holiday weekends (for at least US based support, extended holiday weekends are not the best time to make changes as escalation is not as available as during normal business hours).


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

You make a good point, but how much escalation is involved in "You participated in a promotion whereby you agreed to the deactivation of this unit on this date".


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

CrashHD said:


> You make a good point, but how much escalation is involved in "You participated in a promotion whereby you agreed to the deactivation of this unit on this date".


A number of people in this forum were concerned that the wrong box on their account might be deactivated. I could see where that would require immediate and significant escalation, especially on a holiday weekend.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

This is a heads-up for people who took advantage of the Summer Sale and purchased the TiVo Bolt Vox 1TB for cable only. Amazon is now listing the product for $249.98 here:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GY4XFMK

If you still have price protection benefits on your credit card you might want to apply for the difference. I still have Citi Price Rewind on my card for purchases prior to Sept. 22, and they just approved a $50.01 credit to my account.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

I would like to sell my lifetime device that they failed to deactivate on eBay. Can I safely assume they will never deactivate it at this point since I got this far and it still works fine? I don't want to risk negative eBay feedback if someone has the device get deactivated after they buy it from me.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

trailmix said:


> I would like to sell my lifetime device that they failed to deactivate on eBay. Can I safely assume they will never deactivate it at this point since I got this far and it still works fine? I don't want to risk negative eBay feedback if someone has the device get deactivated after they buy it from me.


I don't think you can safely assume anything when it comes to TiVo. They have been known to deactivate boxes when they discover discrepancies in their records.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

trailmix said:


> I would like to sell my lifetime device that they failed to deactivate on eBay. Can I safely assume they will never deactivate it at this point since I got this far and it still works fine? I don't want to risk negative eBay feedback if someone has the device get deactivated after they buy it from me.


The buyer has 60 days to leave feedback. Other things could go wrong with the Tivo in that time period like a hard drive or power supply failure or a lightning strike. You could just refund their money if the service was cancelled within the 60 day period. I think if the DVR was transferred to the buyer's account, then their beef is with Tivo concerning service cancellation. If the Tivo is still on your account when the serivice is cancelled then it might be your responsibility.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

trailmix said:


> I would like to sell my lifetime device that they failed to deactivate on eBay. Can I safely assume they will never deactivate it at this point since I got this far and it still works fine? I don't want to risk negative eBay feedback if someone has the device get deactivated after they buy it from me.


Can't really assume anything though good chance they will not deactivate. But I would not sell it if I were you. Risking bad feedback not good, even worse if they do deactivate it (never know, if sold and transferring to someone else Tivo might take a closer look at history), you could be sticking someone with a door stop. Keep it, use as a storage device (you should be able to transfer shows to it from the Vox) assuming it's not a Roamio on TE4 or an S2 (you don't mention the model.)


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

humbb said:


> A number of people in this forum were concerned that the wrong box on their account might be deactivated. I could see where that would require immediate and significant escalation, especially on a holiday weekend.


That is correct. A few years ago, similar promo. They were supposed to have deactivated the chosen box like within a month of when you started using the new device. I had MULTIPLE devices eligible, there was a specific one I used. So was anxiously watching to make sure they deactivated the correct one. They never did, at least on their own, I called and had them deactivate the one that was supposed to be deactivated. Call me crazy but it was worth the peace of mind, did not want to see one of the other boxes deactivated down the road by mistake.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't see TiVo's inefficiency as something for me to take advantage of. I can still do all the same things I would reasonably and responsibly do if they were efficient.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

trailmix said:


> I would like to sell my lifetime device that they failed to deactivate on eBay. Can I safely assume they will never deactivate it at this point since I got this far and it still works fine? I don't want to risk negative eBay feedback if someone has the device get deactivated after they buy it from me.


You risk nothing if selling the product honestly, as a device without service.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> You risk nothing if selling the product honestly, as a device without service.


Yup, just list circumstances in auction or wherever is is being sold.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

tommage1 said:


> Yup, just list circumstances in auction or wherever is is being sold.


On the flip side, any buyer contemplating purchase of a transfer eligible box advertised with All-in service on eBay should be very wary. Ask the seller questions and double-check the TSN w/ TiVo after receiving the box.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> You risk nothing if selling the product honestly, as a device without service.


Yeah, I sold my S3 that I used for the sale that they have not deactivated yet, and I made it very clear that even though it still has service, there was no guarantee that it would continue to have service and that they could not transfer it to their account. So long as you are up front like that, it is fair, just don't expect to get a lot for it.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

babsonnexus said:


> Yeah, I sold my S3 that I used for the sale that they have not deactivated yet, and I made it very clear that even though it still has service, there was no guarantee that it would continue to have service and that they could not transfer it to their account. So long as you are up front like that, it is fair, just don't expect to get a lot for it.


Why did you tell the buyer they couldn't transfer it to their account? I chatted with Tivo support and they said the lifetime service is fully transferable, although I didn't make an effort to remind them that I had used it for the Summer Breeze promo, but I did give them the TSN in question. Did you try to transfer it after the sale? Maybe I misunderstand but it seems like a bad situation to have the buyer using a box that is still on your account, unless you were trying to maximize the chance of the lifetime service continuing and were afraid if they actually did the transfer Tivo would finally discover the failure to deactivate.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

trailmix said:


> Why did you tell the buyer they couldn't transfer it to their account? I chatted with Tivo support and they said the lifetime service is fully transferable, although I didn't make an effort to remind them that I had used it for the Summer Breeze promo, but I did give them the TSN in question. Did you try to transfer it after the sale? Maybe I misunderstand but it seems like a bad situation to have the buyer using a box that is still on your account, unless you were trying to maximize the chance of the lifetime service continuing and were afraid if they actually did the transfer Tivo would finally discover the failure to deactivate.


You nailed it on the head; if they called TiVO to transfer the box to their account, that could trigger TiVO remembering they were supposed to turn it off for the Summer Breeze sale. Still, it's not like the buyer couldn't do it themselves if they wanted to try; they have the TSN. I've transferred boxes to me in the past that the original owner never told TiVO about, so you can do it.

And like I said, I didn't sell it for use, I sold it for parts. If they can use it, more power to them! If TiVO doesn't remember, and they have another $99 transfer program for the Edge, maybe I'll use it again! It's not like the S3 can access anything on TiVO online, so while not ideal that it is still sitting there, it is hardly an issue.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> That is correct. A few years ago, similar promo. They were supposed to have deactivated the chosen box like within a month of when you started using the new device. I had MULTIPLE devices eligible, there was a specific one I used. So was anxiously watching to make sure they deactivated the correct one. They never did, at least on their own, I called and had them deactivate the one that was supposed to be deactivated. Call me crazy but it was worth the peace of mind, did not want to see one of the other boxes deactivated down the road by mistake.


I called Tivo support today and honestly told them that my device was used for Summer Breeze and I was confused why it was never deactivated. They told me maybe I used a different TSN which made no sense because I know which TSN I used. When I asked them to investigate further they just kept saying the promotion was over and I would have to wait and see if it is ever offered again. It didn't seem like they had any way of confirming whether or not it was incorrectly never deactivated or process the deactivation late. When you asked them to deactivate your box did you explain it was for their failure to deactivate it for Summer Breeze, or did you just request deactivation? Of course I can understand deactivating a monthly box to stop paying for it, but I would think they would be confused about deactivating a lifetime box, but I guess they can deactivate it either way?


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

trailmix said:


> I called Tivo support today and honestly told them that my device was used for Summer Breeze and I was confused why it was never deactivated.


They probably were confused by why you asked. And when you pushed them further, they became even more confused.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

trailmix said:


> I called Tivo support today and honestly told them that my device was used for Summer Breeze and I was confused why it was never deactivated. They told me maybe I used a different TSN which made no sense because I know which TSN I used. When I asked them to investigate further they just kept saying the promotion was over and I would have to wait and see if it is ever offered again. It didn't seem like they had any way of confirming whether or not it was incorrectly never deactivated or process the deactivation late. When you asked them to deactivate your box did you explain it was for their failure to deactivate it for Summer Breeze, or did you just request deactivation? Of course I can understand deactivating a monthly box to stop paying for it, but I would think they would be confused about deactivating a lifetime box, but I guess they can deactivate it either way?


Call back and tell them you are selling one of your Tivos and you would like a reference number to give the buyer so they can activate the Tivo on their account.


----------



## trailmix (May 18, 2009)

shwru980r said:


> Call back and tell them you are selling one of your Tivos and you would like a reference number to give the buyer so they can activate the Tivo on their account.


Thanks I did that and also asked them to escalate the case to get it properly deactivated since it was used for summer breeze. They really didn't want to do that probably because they can't even transfer service if it has been deactivated. I did warn the person that is getting the TiVo that although lifetime is currently active I did use it for summer breeze and there is no guarantee of continued lifetime. I already provided the transfer case number to the new owner so it will be interesting to see what happens but I guess I will never know.


----------



## Wigohwt (Jun 9, 2019)

trailmix said:


> Thanks I did that and also asked them to escalate the case to get it properly deactivated since it was used for summer breeze.


I don't know why you bothered. As long as you notified the new owner of the risk, all was well.


----------

